# NF Giveaway's Thread V10



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2013)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V10*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*







A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 24, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RF (Jul 24, 2013)

taking       .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep            .


----------



## kyochi (Jul 24, 2013)

Bless, taking


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 24, 2013)

Sunako said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Velvet (Jul 25, 2013)

*pek Credit/Rep ~

*​


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2013)

150x200?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 25, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'm 24'd, will rep later.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 26, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



This is gold. Taking.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunako said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 26, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*​



Taking. Repped.


----------



## Misao (Jul 26, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sunako (Jul 26, 2013)

thank you 

do you still have the stocks? :3


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



150x200         ?


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 26, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> ​


Looks good.  I'll take this.


----------



## Misao (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunako said:


> thank you
> 
> do you still have the stocks? :3



here sunako:






Blunt said:


> 150x200         ?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 26, 2013)

Taking.Stock please.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2013)

misao said:


> here sunako:


Thank you :33

Do you happen to have the stock as well?


----------



## Misao (Jul 26, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Stock please.







Blunt said:


> Thank you :33
> 
> Do you happen to have the stock as well?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2013)

cred for the stocks goes to grimm6jack​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm gonna take this : ).


----------



## RF (Jul 26, 2013)

Taking        .


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

sworder said:


>



Taking these, thanks.

Though is there any chance of getting the Obito one without the black borders on the top and bottom?


----------



## sworder (Jul 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Taking these, thanks.
> 
> Though is there any chance of getting the Obito one without the black borders on the top and bottom?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks           .


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Jul 26, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> mine
> ehy Ray can you make it 150x200?


----------



## sworder (Jul 26, 2013)

screen caps suck but thought I'd post a few anyway

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sine (Jul 26, 2013)

taking


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2013)

*rep and cred please!*

​ 

​


----------



## Vice (Jul 26, 2013)

sworder said:


>



Oh man, these are so badass.



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RF (Jul 27, 2013)

150x150     ?


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> 150x150     ?


----------



## Panther (Jul 27, 2013)

Synn said:


>


 Taking these. Can i get them in senior size with dotted borders on both the smaller and bigger one's ?


----------



## Synn (Jul 27, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking these. Can i get them in senior size with dotted borders on both the smaller and bigger one's ?


----------



## Panther (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Synn.


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 27, 2013)

>



Mine~

I'm 24'd, will rep you when I'm able to~

EDIT: repped. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2013)

​ 


​


----------



## tears (Jul 28, 2013)

Just Rep ~~




​


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 28, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep ~~
> 
> ​



Taking, 2nd one in senior size please?


----------



## Marcο (Jul 28, 2013)

Taking.

Resize?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm actually not going to take the one I asked for on page two.

I have some posts in Konoha TV. I'll probably get banned if anyone reports me lol. 



Blunt said:


> ​




I'll be taking this .​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 28, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep ~~​




Gipsy! 

resize this as well, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 28, 2013)

*sharnoth sets - rep and cred please*



​


----------



## tears (Jul 28, 2013)

sorry for late reply 



Vae said:


> Taking, 2nd one in senior size please?







Shαnks said:


> Taking.
> 
> Resize?







ghstwrld said:


> Gipsy!
> 
> resize this as well, please.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## tears (Jul 28, 2013)

Rep ~~




​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



thank you


----------



## Impact (Jul 29, 2013)

Blunt said:


> cred for the stocks goes to grimm6jack​



taking resize please!



tears said:


> Rep ~~
> [​



also taking resize please


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## tears (Jul 29, 2013)

okie dokie ~


----------



## Shizune (Jul 29, 2013)

*rep if taking*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jul 29, 2013)

*rep if taking*


----------



## Shizune (Jul 29, 2013)

*rep if taking*


----------



## tears (Jul 29, 2013)

Rep ~




​


----------



## Imagine (Jul 29, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Taking. 150x150 pls.


----------



## tears (Jul 29, 2013)

okie dokie.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Taking thanks


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Taking thanks



.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep ~
> ​



senior size please? :33


----------



## Daxter (Jul 29, 2013)

If interested in taking, please rep/cred. :3









[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 29, 2013)

rep if taking

​


----------



## Larcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> .



Yeah I just wasn't bothered with getting rid of the ones I didn't want.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks                           .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> rep if taking
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Yeah I just wasn't bothered with getting rid of the ones I didn't want.



You kinda have to just quote the ones you want; others will be able to tell which one(s) you've taken and it makes the pages load faster.


----------



## Kid (Jul 29, 2013)

*Rep if taking
*

​


----------



## RF (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine         .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Jul 29, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> rep if taking
> 
> ​


who's the artist i'm seeing here


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Batch 1:


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Continued
batch 2 (batch 1's on the prvious page):


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 29, 2013)

oh hello jean ~


----------



## JoJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Dotted borders?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted borders?



Here you go:
​


----------



## tears (Jul 29, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> senior size please? :33



okie dokie :33


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Batch 1:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Taking the Gohan one. Rep on the way, thanks.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> batch 2 (batch 1's on the prvious page):
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.



MINE MINE MINE

SOURCE


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Mochi said:


> MINE MINE MINE
> 
> SOURCE


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Batch 1:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.



150x200         ?


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200         ?



Here you go:
​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2013)

*rep and cred please!*


*Spoiler*: _slightly nsfw_


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Batch 1:


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Continued
Batch 2:


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 30, 2013)

>




Taking.Reped.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Batch 1:
> 
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.​




STOP MAKING SO GOOD AVATARS!!!

madmad

I'll triple rep you, just give me some time ​


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



OOo taking this .


----------



## Blur (Jul 30, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, thanks. :33


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*




if you want anything special please let me know and i'll get to it right away.


----------



## Elias (Jul 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​




Mine       ~


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



Yes, thank you 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> if you want anything special please let me know and i'll get to it right away.



I'll take this one, thanks.



Kid said:


> *Rep if taking
> *
> ​



Thank you.  Last one for today.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 31, 2013)

;;
;;
;;​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*


----------



## Larcher (Jul 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> Batch 2:
> 
> [/center]
> ...


Taking thanks


----------



## tears (Jul 31, 2013)

-deleted-

.
.
.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~~​



taking            .


----------



## tears (Jul 31, 2013)

-deleted-

.
.
.
.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jul 31, 2013)

stock please??? 


Scizor said:


>



taking these


----------



## JoJo (Jul 31, 2013)

Gohan ava was taken.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*

​ 
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Gohan ava was taken.



She can still claim it if the avatar isn't worn 48 hours after the first claim.

 still has 24 hours left to wear it, otherwise it'll be free again.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 31, 2013)

ane said:


> []



Taking thanks


----------



## JoJo (Jul 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> She can still claim it if the avatar isn't worn 48 hours after the first claim.
> 
> still has 24 hours left to wear it, otherwise it'll be free again.



Yes I am aware of this.

But it has only been 24 hours. The time limit of 48 hours has yet to pass.


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2013)

_Just rep if taking anything. If you want a resize/border/edit, VM me.
_


150 x 150




---

150 x 200

​


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2013)

_Just rep if taking anything. If you want a resize/border/edit, VM me._

_ 150 x 200 (Continued)_



---

_Signatures_







​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

Continued


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ℛei (Jul 31, 2013)

stealing this one thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.





can i have the stock gif?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 31, 2013)

Blunt said:


> can i have the stock gif?



Sure, ~


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jul 31, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

>



Thanks.


----------



## Matador (Jul 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​




Taking.

Is it possible for a 150x150 for these 3? Preferably with a (dotted) border.​


----------



## Sieves (Jul 31, 2013)

_rep if taking/saving. no credit necessary. pm me for adjustments._



​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 1, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

Rep~




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RF (Aug 1, 2013)

150x150 please.


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

okie dokie


----------



## Marcο (Aug 1, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2013)

N said:


> Taking.
> 
> Is it possible for a 150x150 for these 3? Preferably with a (dotted) border.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 1, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

Rep~


​


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 1, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> ​



Senior size?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~​



 

I need to spread. I'll get ya in a few minutes.


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2013)

taking


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Senior size?



okie dokie





Blunt said:


> I need to spread. I'll get ya in a few minutes.



thanks :33


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

last post :33

Rep~




​


----------



## Ghost (Aug 1, 2013)

tears said:


> last post :33
> 
> Rep~
> ​



150 x 150? :33


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2013)

Part 1 of 3




make sure to rep and cred.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2013)

Part 2 of 3




rep and cred please, if you need any resizes or border changes let me know


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2013)

part 3 of 3




rep and cred please


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> ]/center]
> 
> ...



Taking these dotted borders please.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 1, 2013)

Chuck only asked for stock so I am claiming it. 170x170 please.


Taking. 150x150 please while keeping the whole height in this.


----------



## tears (Aug 1, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150? :33



sure :33






Dastan said:


> Chuck only asked for stock so I am claiming it. 170x170 please.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. 150x150 please while keeping the whole height in this.



roger that.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Motive (Aug 2, 2013)

Rep if taking.​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## tears (Aug 2, 2013)

Rep~


​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking these dotted borders please.



Here you go:
​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



Taking.    :33


----------



## Horan (Aug 2, 2013)

dumps bc so i can clear out my screencap folder lol





rep would me nice :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## tears (Aug 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Continued


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 2, 2013)

rep if taking, please​


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I get this in 150x200? thanks!


EDIT: I'll take this for now. +repped.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 2, 2013)

i smell another grab in this lovely little stash in the future when the mood is right, ane

but for now


----------



## Horan (Aug 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



ooh, beautiful, taking :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 2, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



Ooh, yoink! Thankyou!


----------



## Vice (Aug 2, 2013)

What is this from?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 2, 2013)

Vice said:


> What is this from?



That is from Shingeki no Kyojin known in english as Attack on Titan.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome.Taking.

*You must spread reputation before giving it ti Scizor again*


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


I'll take it. Gotta spread


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*





if you want any changes lemme know


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2013)

The coloring is awesome. I'll take it. 

Can I have the stock as well?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The coloring is awesome. I'll take it.
> 
> Can I have the stock as well?



sure 



anything else?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2013)

rep and cred please


----------



## tears (Aug 3, 2013)

Rep~




​


----------



## tears (Aug 3, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


150x150,                                       ty


----------



## Sablés (Aug 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



150X150 Pls.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Can I get a 150x150 of this.


----------



## tears (Aug 3, 2013)

Trinity said:


> 150x150,                                       ty



hope this ok





sabl?s said:


> 150X150 Pls.



hope this ok





Black Banana said:


> Can I get a 150x150 of this.



hope this ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 3, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> ​



Taking this one:33


----------



## tears (Aug 3, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2013)

please rep and cred, if you need borders lemme know and i'll do them after work.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> ​



Can I have them with borders, if possible?


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Krippy (Aug 3, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Gin (Aug 3, 2013)

taking Griffith


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2013)

rep and cred please


----------



## Jagger (Aug 3, 2013)

tears said:


> [/IMG]​


Taking these. :33



Delicious said:


> ​


Taking these too. :33

I'll use them later, but repped you both.

Edit: Or...maybe in a few hours since I'm 24'd...

Edit #2: Edited my post since I can only take three stuff.  Also, senior sized avatars for the pics I took?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 3, 2013)

Taking this!


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 3, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Taking these. :33
> 
> 
> Taking these too. :33
> ...



You can only take three things at a time.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 3, 2013)

Hoshigaki Kisame said:


> You can only take three things at a time.


Oh damn, I forgot. 

I'll edit my post, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 3, 2013)

There is no inconvenience. :33


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 4, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



taking this.

150x150 pls?


----------



## tears (Aug 4, 2013)

sorry for my late reply :33



Arya Stark said:


> Can I have them with borders, if possible?



i dont know which kinda borders do u like.
hope this okay.





Krippy said:


> 150x150?







Jagger said:


> Taking these. :33
> Edit #2: Edited my post since I can only take three stuff.  Also, senior sized avatars for the pics I took?







Nightbringer said:


> taking this.
> 
> 150x150 pls?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry for my late reply :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist perfect.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2013)

rep and cred please


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 4, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry for my late reply :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. :33


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll take these, thanks


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Aug 4, 2013)

Rep~




​


----------



## Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> m​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.





Scizor said:


> Continued
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



taking these  gotta spread 



tears said:


> Rep~
> 
> ​



also taking this one thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 5, 2013)

;;;;

rep only!​


----------



## Horan (Aug 5, 2013)

+rep uwu

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Synn (Aug 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 5, 2013)

tah


----------



## Laix (Aug 5, 2013)

Just rep.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (Aug 5, 2013)

Editing last post to take these.  thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 5, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ​



taking


----------



## RF (Aug 5, 2013)

Taking.


Taking. 150x150 ?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

Taking. 150 X 150 dotted borders?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking. 150x150 ?







JoJo said:


> Taking. 150 X 150 dotted borders?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank      you.


----------



## Blur (Aug 5, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


Thanks. :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Aug 5, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



Thank you pek


----------



## andrea (Aug 5, 2013)

made these a while ago on tumblr. ask if you need resize/border





​


----------



## Horan (Aug 5, 2013)

_+rep_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Aug 5, 2013)

Horan said:
			
		

>



DAMN YOU  deleting my last post to take these 


must spread ?????


----------



## JoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks + Repped

Edit: It seems I repped you for an avatar from (on the other page) but then I decided not to take it. That shall suffice as your rep, if you don't mind.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 5, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


150x150,      if you can


----------



## Delicious (Aug 5, 2013)

Trinity said:


> 150x150,      if you can






wheres your avy from


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



taking thx


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 6, 2013)

Horan said:


> +rep uwu



 Taking


----------



## tears (Aug 6, 2013)

Rep~




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## tears (Aug 6, 2013)

More~




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## tears (Aug 6, 2013)

Again~~


​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JoJo (Aug 6, 2013)

Dotted  Borders please?
Who's this?


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 6, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​


Griffith!

Re-size or Crop and Borders if that's possible? 
Idc what kind of border it is.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2013)

resizes and borders are avaliable if you want them, also please rep and cred.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 6, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Griffith!
> 
> Re-size or Crop and Borders if that's possible?
> Idc what kind of border it is.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 6, 2013)

Taking, tk.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 6, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> ​


Taking, thank you.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued
> 
> 
> ​
> ...





Scizor said:


> Batch 1:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) when requested. Resizes are also possible.



No one has taken them, I will. 



get ready to get repwhored by me


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2013)

Continued (1)


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2013)

Continued (2)


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued (2)
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



^ Scizor, I would like a dotted border on this gif.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you!  Repped!

Edit: Damn, I have to spread first.

Edit #2: Now I'm 24'd.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

>



heheheh, steal steal steal


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2013)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> ^ Scizor, I would like a dotted border on this gif.



Here you go:
​


----------



## NW (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


Taking! 

Repped.


----------



## Billie (Aug 7, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 7, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued (2)





Joo said:


> ​



Taking

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Horan (Aug 7, 2013)

just rep


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

150x200            ?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 7, 2013)

Dotted borders please?


----------



## tears (Aug 7, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted  Borders please?
> 
> Who's this?



i forgot 

okie dokie


----------



## JoJo (Aug 7, 2013)

tears said:


> i forgot
> 
> okie dokie



It's alright.

Thanks.


----------



## tears (Aug 7, 2013)

Rep~




​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Horan (Aug 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> 150x200            ?







JoJo said:


> Dotted borders please?



Is this all right?



i'm not too good at dotted borders OTL


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks, taking them


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JoJo (Aug 7, 2013)

Horan said:


> Is this all right?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not too good at dotted borders OTL



Yes it is. Thanks.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> ​



Taking the second one.  What's the first one from?


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued (2)
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



taking, resize to 125x125 please


----------



## tears (Aug 7, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Taking the second one.  What's the first one from?



haha i forgot sorry :33

---

Rep~


​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> taking, resize to 125x125 please



​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 7, 2013)

tears said:


> haha i forgot ]


thats okay 


Blunt said:


> ​



Taking the second

150x150?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> thats okay
> 
> 
> Taking the second
> ...



​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> ​



Can I has a 150x150 of the Fourth.

By the way Blunt..all of these are pretty BOSS.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Can I has a 150x150 of the Fourth.
> 
> By the way Blunt..all of these are pretty BOSS.





thanks :3


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

borders can be added​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Continued (1):


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Continued (2):


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 7, 2013)

>


Dotted border please.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted border please.





As per VM request:​


----------



## Cord (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Can you resize them to 170?170 (profile pic size) with dotted borders?

*Thank you!*


----------



## Delicious (Aug 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Can you resize them to 170?170 (profile pic size) with dotted borders?
> 
> *Thank you!*



Here you go:
​


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 7, 2013)

wicked, what is this from



Blunt said:


> ​


150x150 for pretty in pink there

and who's face is that, that i deem familiar


----------



## Ceria (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued (1)
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



Can i get the dotted border? 

also, i wonder does anyone know which series this one is from? (below)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Can i get the dotted border?
> 
> also, i wonder does anyone know which series this one is from? (below)



​
And that GIF is from .


----------



## Ceria (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> And that GIF is from .



Thanks alot for the av and the info


----------



## Blunt (Aug 7, 2013)

Trinity said:


> wicked, what is this from
> 
> 
> 150x150 for pretty in pink there
> ...





I'm not sure, just found it on tumblr. No name was tagged. :/


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Thanks alot for the av and the info



You're welcome!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2013)

first gif i've made for a small sig. rep and cred please.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I'm not sure, just found it on tumblr. No name was tagged. :/



thank you kindly


----------



## Delicious (Aug 7, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> first gif i've made for a small sig. rep and cred please.



wheres dis from?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2013)

Delicious said:


> wheres dis from?


the movie "Syrup". the character is "6" and the actress is Amber Heard.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Here you go:
> ​



Thanks!


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 8, 2013)

Laix said:


> Just rep.





tears said:


> ​



i'll take these, thanks


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 8, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## tears (Aug 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2013)

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 8, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Aug 8, 2013)

taaaank ye


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


Taking             .


----------



## Cord (Aug 8, 2013)

Taking. Can you upsize it to 150?200 + dotted border? 

Thanks! >_<


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



haha taking this


----------



## Daxter (Aug 8, 2013)

Superman trip in ps.  Credit's always a nice thing if you fancy it.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 8, 2013)

thank you (:


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Taking. Can you upsize it to 150?200 + dotted border?
> 
> Thanks! >_<


----------



## Fiona (Aug 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



Rukia Avatar you say?  

Fucking mine i say 

Dotted Border? :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Rukia Avatar you say?
> 
> Fucking mine i say
> 
> Dotted Border? :33



Here you go:
​


----------



## G (Aug 9, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



thanks, taking......


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 9, 2013)

please rep and cred. if you want borders let me know. i used topaz clean for this on a screencap and used some psd's.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 9, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



can i get the stocks for these?!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 9, 2013)

Rep please~




​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 9, 2013)

8Bit said:


> can i get the stocks for these?!


----------



## Bitty (Aug 9, 2013)

they're both the same link 
but thanks :WOW


----------



## Delicious (Aug 9, 2013)

8Bit said:


> they're both the same link
> but thanks :WOW



oops


----------



## Horan (Aug 10, 2013)

asdfkl just rep if taking =)


----------



## tears (Aug 10, 2013)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## tears (Aug 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 10, 2013)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll take it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Aug 10, 2013)

Taking, 150x150 white borders pls.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 10, 2013)

tears said:


> [​



taking.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 10, 2013)

taking, must spread


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2013)

if you want any changes, lemme know​


----------



## Cord (Aug 10, 2013)

Taking. Can I have a 150x200 and 170x170 sizes of this with a dotted border? Thank you! :33


----------



## Horan (Aug 10, 2013)

rep :''>


----------



## kyochi (Aug 10, 2013)

Horan said:
			
		

>



damn you ???????/ 


taking, I still have to spread 

thank you thank you


----------



## Imagine (Aug 10, 2013)

Horan said:


> rep :''>


Lemme have that.


----------



## Vice (Aug 10, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> .  What's the first one from?





if you still wanna know its from hyouka





Scizor said:


> Continue ][/center]
> 
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.





Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



taking these can you add dotted borders please.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

Ps and more stock/boredom than I can handle.  

If borders are needed, I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*



​


----------



## tears (Aug 11, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Taking, 150x150 white borders pls.



soz i dont have the stock anymore 
hope these okay.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 11, 2013)

Daxter said:


>



dotted border please


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

8Bit said:


> dotted border please






:3


----------



## Cord (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay, I'm snatching this too. Upsize to 150?200 plus dotted border please. 

*Thank you!*


----------



## Impact (Aug 11, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Ps and more stock/boredom than I can handle.
> 
> If borders are needed, I'll be happy to oblige.



Too many good avatars here 

taking kabuto dotted borders please.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Okay, I'm snatching this too. Upsize to 150?200 plus dotted border please.
> 
> *Thank you!*




I'm glad I keep most of psd project files around like some pack rat. :L

So very welcome, m'dear.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Too many good avatars here
> 
> taking kabuto dotted borders please.




Ah, everyone's keeping me busy, I like it.  More reason to fiddle in photoshop.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 11, 2013)

taking, thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking these can you add dotted borders please.



Here you go:
​


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Okay, I'm snatching this too. Upsize to 150?200 plus dotted border please.
> 
> *Thank you!*





Daxter said:


> I'm glad I keep most of psd project files around like some pack rat. :L
> 
> So very welcome, m'dear.



   Wear it with pride, my dear.


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2013)

MIIIINE


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Can I have the stock for this one, Synnpoo?


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Can I have the stock for this one, Synnpoo?


----------



## Daxter (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm spending too much time bumping uglies with PS.

If borders are needed, feel free to request them.





Though these came from my little practise experiments, I put quite a lot of effort into them even if it doesn't look like it. I encourage even a small credit somewhere if you decide to use one, it would mean a lot. ;    ;


----------



## tears (Aug 11, 2013)

Rep~~




​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*

​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2013)

That Hodor sig  



Stock please?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)

kyochi said:


> That Hodor sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2013)

^ Ohhh, okay  Thank you! 


EDIT: I still have to spread for you ???? daaaang


----------



## tears (Aug 12, 2013)

Rep~






​


----------



## tears (Aug 12, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Horan said:


> ]
> 
> _+rep_



taking 



tears said:


> Rep~
> 
> 
> 
> :​



taking, think you can still resize this?



ane said:


> [



taking rounded borders please


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll take these, thanks


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~​



Where are these from? Is that first one Rin?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 12, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## tears (Aug 12, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking, think you can still resize this?



sure :33





Scizor said:


> Where are these from? Is that first one Rin?



second one is rin, the first one i forgot 
sorry..



Arya Stark said:


> 150x150 please?



sure :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

tears said:


> second one is rin, the first one i forgot
> sorry..



Thanks and don't worry about it.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Can I have the Marco stock?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 12, 2013)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Can I have the Marco stock?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

It says access denied.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It says access denied.


----------



## Brox (Aug 12, 2013)

taking     .


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks            :3


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2013)

mine


----------



## Selva (Aug 12, 2013)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2013)

150 x 200 pretteh please and i'll fake your results on results day


----------



## Selva (Aug 12, 2013)

Laix said:


> 150 x 200 pretteh please and i'll fake your results on results day : tomato




gosh if only that was possible XD


----------



## Melodie (Aug 12, 2013)

Taking this. ><


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



arigatou                                            .


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 12, 2013)

150 x 200 please


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2013)

>



150 X 200 PLEAE

I LOVE THIS SO MUCH

I WILL FIGHT A HOE OVER THESE TEST ME GIRL


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

dont have a bigger one sorry


----------



## Laix (Aug 12, 2013)

NEGGED lol jk never thank you anyway i love them


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



Why thank you


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2013)

sigs...



​


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 12, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


hhhhh jesus

150x150


----------



## Velvet (Aug 12, 2013)

*Some 150x200 Jojo Avatars ! Enjoy ! 

*​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

Trinity said:


> hhhhh jesus
> 
> 150x150


----------



## tears (Aug 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Aug 13, 2013)

starr said:


> sigs...
> 
> ​



Mine                                        :33


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 13, 2013)

;;

;;

just rep ;3​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 13, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



yes        .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 13, 2013)

starr said:


> sigs...
> ​



Taking these!


----------



## Melodie (Aug 13, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;
> 
> just rep ;3​



Taking, thanks! :3


----------



## Selva (Aug 13, 2013)

Lucciola said:


> 150 x 200 please


----------



## tears (Aug 13, 2013)

Rep~~




​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~~​



Stocks, please.


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Aug 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Stocks, please.



roger that.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 13, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Some 150x200 Jojo Avatars ! Enjoy !
> 
> *​



150x150 and stock?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 14, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



Can i get 150x150 plox :33

can i get the first reversed as well so she faces the other way


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _gifs_ 







 rep and cred please


----------



## Daxter (Aug 14, 2013)

​
If borders are needed, gimmie a shout. :3


----------



## Delicious (Aug 14, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Can i get 150x150 plox :33
> 
> can i get the first reversed as well so she faces the other way


----------



## Soul King (Aug 14, 2013)

Daxter said:


> ​
> If borders are needed, gimmie a shout. :3



 thank you!


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2013)

tears said:


> roger that.



Thank you!


----------



## Larcher (Aug 14, 2013)

Daxter said:


> ​
> If borders are needed, gimmie a shout. :3


Taking just the Sasuke ones thanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Larcher (Aug 14, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2013)

Lord Minato said:


> Taking thanks



no problem, just make sure to rep and cred me and daxter, and edit your post on daxters' to only show the avatar you took please.


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Velvet (Aug 14, 2013)

*

JoJo said:



			150x150 and stock?
		
Click to expand...



​*


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 14, 2013)

rice said:


> ​



I'll take these, thanks


----------



## JoJo (Aug 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> ​*



Thanks.


----------



## Selva (Aug 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Cord (Aug 14, 2013)

Inb4 kyochi!


150?200 + thin black border please? >_<

Thank you!


----------



## Selva (Aug 14, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Inb4 kyochi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




np <3


----------



## Melodie (Aug 14, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking *____*


----------



## kyochi (Aug 14, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



y'all ain't safe  at least for 48 hours ur not 


thank u selva 

EDIT: I gotta spread.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​


150x150 for these two? :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 14, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 for these two? :33


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you!  Repped!

Edit: Crappity crap, I have to spread.


----------



## tears (Aug 14, 2013)

Rep~~


​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 14, 2013)

oh shit! gimme this in 150x150 dawg, and I'll wear it asap


----------



## tears (Aug 14, 2013)

hope these okay :33


----------



## Blunt (Aug 14, 2013)

taking, repped

can i get it without a border?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 14, 2013)

tears said:


> hope these okay :33



yeah homie  these will do juuuust fine, thanks ~


----------



## tears (Aug 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> taking, repped
> 
> can i get it without a border?



i forgot to save it without border 
i only have this before.





kyochi said:


> yeah homie  these will do juuuust fine, thanks ~



:33


----------



## Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

.



tears said:


> Rep~~
> ]​



Taking resize please


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2013)

taking this


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Taking resize please



okie dokie :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 15, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Taking. Can I have a 150x200 and 170x170 sizes of this with a dotted border? Thank you! :33





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking rounded borders please



sorry you had to wait


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

Rep~~~~~~~


​


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~~~~~~~
> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2013)

Dumping Some Old Avy's That Werent Claimed

Last Chance Before I Delete Them

~Rep and Cred Please~





​


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

​


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 15, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Dumping Some Old Avy's That Werent Claimed
> 
> Last Chance Before I Delete Them
> 
> ...



I'll take these, thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 15, 2013)

150x150 please, thank you :33


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 15, 2013)

tears said:


> okie dokie :33



thanks!


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Elias (Aug 15, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Thanks           .


----------



## Ghost (Aug 15, 2013)

who's this guy?


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2013)

saikyou said:


> who's this guy?



 from digimon tamers


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

>



taking these, gotta spread

stock?


----------



## RF (Aug 15, 2013)

Marco 

Taking. 150x150 please.


----------



## Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~~~~~~~
> 
> ​



tears you genius 

taking resize please!


----------



## Xam (Aug 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



Taking, Repped.​


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

Blunt said:


> taking these, gotta spread
> 
> 
> stock?



roger that sir 





Sakazuki said:


> Marco
> 
> Taking. 150x150 please.



hope these okay :33





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> tears you genius
> 
> taking resize please!



sure :33 hope these okay...


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

sorry if i've posted too often here 


---------------

rep please :33


​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2013)

tears said:


> roger that sir


You made this: 

from that? 



I'm jelly.


----------



## tears (Aug 15, 2013)

yesss sir :33
just added some gradient map and patterns :33


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2013)

THIS IS MINE


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Aug 16, 2013)

tears said:


> sure :33 hope these okay...



Thanks, gotta spread


----------



## tears (Aug 16, 2013)

Rep please~


​


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 16, 2013)

Rep and credit if taking, please! 
Be gentle, I haven't done GFX in a LONG time. 



EDIT: And here's a sig to go with them as a set. *It's 600 x 250, so check your sig limits first!*
​


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep please~
> ​



Stock, please =D

And may I take that avatar to use on another forum?


----------



## Daxter (Aug 16, 2013)

​
Holla for borders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2013)

im spreadin for ya 

edit: gotcha


----------



## Horan (Aug 16, 2013)

rep if taking isajdfawszx


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 16, 2013)

Taking.Reped.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 16, 2013)

taking     .


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*


*Spoiler*: _NarutoxUT Gifs_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Misao (Aug 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2013)

misao said:


> ​



150x200 please?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 16, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry if i've posted too often here
> 
> 
> ---------------
> ...



Repped     .


----------



## Misao (Aug 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> 150x200 please?



there you go, dave:





went through all layers trying to replicate them as close as possible


----------



## Synn (Aug 16, 2013)

misao said:


> there you go, dave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the best, Cleo


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2013)

taking, may i also have the stock?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking. Any chance i could get the stock and some dotted borders :33


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Aug 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please =D
> 
> And may I take that avatar to use on another forum?



sure :33


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2013)

*rep and cred please!*



​


----------



## rice (Aug 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 16, 2013)

As I get better I'll dump more.

Just rep is fine for this one.

​


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 17, 2013)

;;;;;;;;
;

rep if you take any~;3​


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Taking. Any chance i could get the stock and some dotted borders :33


----------



## Chuck (Aug 17, 2013)

misao said:


> ......​



Where are these from?




Delicious said:


> ​



And these?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 17, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 17, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Can I get dotted borders on these?


----------



## Misao (Aug 17, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where are these from?



ulyana sergeenko, fashion show backstage []

the other one's aubry rose aragon []


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



this, but 150x150


----------



## Zenith (Aug 17, 2013)

thank you                     .


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 17, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


goddamnit, lovely mis


----------



## Synn (Aug 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> this, but 150x150


----------



## Delicious (Aug 17, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where are these from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dragon Age


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 17, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> Can I get dotted borders on these?


This good?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 17, 2013)

Stock please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 17, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 17, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> This good?



Yup, thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Stock please?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks HH


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



Taking the SNK one of them together and the Levi one


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Please only quote the ones you're taking.



Delicious said:


> ​



Taking this one thanks 

Edit: can resize the sig a little to big for the sig limit.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 17, 2013)

Some cool Red Hood (Jason Todd) gifs and or signatures.

Sajin Komamura gifs and or sigantures,

Any Jojo's bizarre adventure gifs and or signatures

Really want some Red Hood but any would be greatly appreciated, and of course rep and credit.


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Wrong thread man you're looking for the request thread


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 17, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Some 150x200 Jojo Avatars ! Enjoy !
> *​


*

Taking Josuke, repped.*​


----------



## Delicious (Aug 17, 2013)

​


♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Please only quote the ones you're taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 17, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​




 thanks


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 17, 2013)

Velvet can you make this senior size or  make it 150x150 please?


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



thanks very much


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2013)

taking


----------



## tears (Aug 18, 2013)

Rep :33
​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 18, 2013)

*Rep if taking | All stocks available*​


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 18, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep :33
> ​



Can I get that in 150 x 150? Also, what stock did you use? Thaaaanks!


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 18, 2013)

>



Taking.170x170 please


----------



## Chuck (Aug 18, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *Rep if taking | All stocks available*​



Stock please.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 18, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



MINE  

Dotted border? :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2013)

tears said:


> sure :33



Thanks!

Will rep after spreading.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 18, 2013)

resize this bad boy and give it to me without a border  

also, I gotta spread, still :33


----------



## tears (Aug 18, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## tears (Aug 18, 2013)

Rikuto said:


> Can I get that in 150 x 150? Also, what stock did you use? Thaaaanks!



ah sorry missed ur post 



hope this okay, i didnt keep 150x150.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 18, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking.170x170 please


 



Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 18, 2013)

Fiona said:


> MINE
> 
> Dotted border? :33


----------



## Stringer (Aug 18, 2013)

​​ I'll take these, thanks.


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 18, 2013)

tears said:


> okie dokie :33



thanks bro, you da besto 



			
				Joo said:
			
		

>



thank you, bless


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 18, 2013)

*rep and cred please!*




​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## tears (Aug 19, 2013)

just rep~
​


----------



## Elias (Aug 19, 2013)

tears said:


> just rep~
> ​



gonna take these.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 19, 2013)

tears said:


> ah sorry missed ur post
> 
> 
> 
> hope this okay, i didnt keep 150x150.



That's rather awesome, thank you!~


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these, thanks!


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2013)

Can I have the stock, please?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine.               tanks


----------



## Synn (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 19, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



mine


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 19, 2013)

Synn said:


> Can I have the stock, please?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 19, 2013)

150x150 pls.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> 150x150 pls.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 19, 2013)

TY            .


----------



## Jagger (Aug 19, 2013)

tears said:


> just rep~​


150x150, please?


----------



## tears (Aug 20, 2013)

okie dokie~

hope this ok :33


----------



## tears (Aug 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 20, 2013)

starr said:


> sigs...
> ​



It's been more than 48 hours and the taker not used, so I think I can claim :33


----------



## MystKaos (Aug 20, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



I'll take this. Repped~


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 20, 2013)

ta                                          .


----------



## Jagger (Aug 20, 2013)

tears said:


> okie dokie~
> 
> hope this ok :33


Thanks! I will use it later. :33 Repped!


----------



## Tray (Aug 20, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​


This 150 x 150?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 20, 2013)

​


Urek said:


> This 150 x 150?


----------



## Selva (Aug 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



150 x 200 and dotted border? :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2013)

rep & cred optional





​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



oh, thank you so much :} 


holy shit, stock?


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2013)

kyochi said:


> holy shit, stock?


----------



## Impact (Aug 21, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​





Daxter said:


> CO​​






ane said:


> Taking these


----------



## tears (Aug 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 21, 2013)

thx                :33


----------



## Daxter (Aug 21, 2013)

I like guinea pigs. 


​
[sp=SIngature Images]



Hmm, think I'll giveaway the non animated version of this~

[/sp]

Shout out for borders if needed.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Shout out for borders if needed.



Is there any way i could get this 150 x 200 with dotted border


----------



## tears (Aug 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 21, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​




mine    ​


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2013)

can you take off the borders and resize? if not, I'll still take 'em ;3


----------



## Daxter (Aug 21, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Is there any way i could get this 150 x 200 with dotted border




I was really dumb and didn't save my original project file, so I had to recreate it. Hope it looks the same. >___>


----------



## Selva (Aug 21, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150 x 200 and dotted border? :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Marcο (Aug 21, 2013)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



MINE                                   :33


----------



## Gin (Aug 21, 2013)

yep

will rep when I can


----------



## tears (Aug 21, 2013)

starr said:


> can you take off the borders and resize? if not, I'll still take 'em ;3



i have this one



i dont have this one, sorry


----------



## tears (Aug 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2013)

YES.


----------



## G (Aug 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking................................................


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



voiiiilllla


----------



## Tray (Aug 23, 2013)

Teking and repped


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2013)

rep & cred optional



​


----------



## Chuck (Aug 23, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Where are these from?


----------



## tears (Aug 23, 2013)

Left one is from Castle and the right one im not sure from Teen Wolf


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

starr said:


> rep & cred optional
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This set should be miiineee <333


----------



## Selva (Aug 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 23, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Could I get the stock?


Thanks in advance


----------



## G (Aug 23, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



mhm... taking....................


----------



## Cord (Aug 23, 2013)

Synn, can I have this with a dotted border please? Thank you! :3


----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​



taking resize please!



Synn said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ]  ]​



Taking, Can I get these resized to 170x170 please?


----------



## Sine (Aug 23, 2013)

takan this


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 23, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



oh, thank you :33 I still have to spread for you so I'll just credit you for when I use, heh tanks


----------



## Jagger (Aug 24, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


150x150?         :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 24, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Could I get the stock?
> 
> Thanks in advance







Cordelia said:


> Synn, can I have this with a dotted border please? Thank you! :3







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, Can I get these resized to 170x170 please?







Jagger said:


> 150x150?         :33


----------



## Impact (Aug 24, 2013)

Much appreciated Synn


----------



## Jagger (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you, Synn!  repped.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 24, 2013)

​
Adjustments are a post away.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2013)

Delicious said:


>



thanks                .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



48 hour'd <333


----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​





Selva said:


> ​




Take, Rep and later i use it. Maybe. ^^


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Stock, please.


----------



## tears (Aug 25, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking resize please!



sorry for late reply


----------



## Jagger (Aug 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Stock, please.


I know I'm not Synn and all, but I just wanted to help.


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2013)

stock please????


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I know I'm not Synn and all, but I just wanted to help.



Thank you!


----------



## Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry for late reply



no problem and thanks


----------



## M@F (Aug 26, 2013)

mine


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



150         x       200?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

blunt said:


> 150         x       200?



Here:
​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2013)

thank     you


----------



## Marcο (Aug 26, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## kyochi (Aug 26, 2013)

aww yeah sziror you mah main dawg holla at cho boyyy


----------



## Scizor (Aug 26, 2013)

kyochi said:


> aww yeah sziror you mah main dawg holla at cho boyyy



                                          .


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Zenith (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks. 24'd at the moment, unfortunately


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> 
> [/center]
> 
> ...


Taking those two! 

Repped. :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



taking, thanks homie


----------



## Fiona (Aug 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



I talked to Jagger and he said i could have this. 

150 x 200 and dotted border please :33


----------



## kyochi (Aug 26, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



hah haha fuck =^_^= 


taking these beauties


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 26, 2013)

starr said:


> stock please????


----------



## Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



More luffy avaters 

taking! thanks

Edit: 24'd  I'll get you back to you when I can.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 27, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine, rep'd. Danke!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I talked to Jagger and he said i could have this.
> 
> 150 x 200 and dotted border please :33



​


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Aug 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mines.       

Gotta spread.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 27, 2013)

Taking thanks !


----------



## Delicious (Aug 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Krippy (Aug 27, 2013)

can I get these in 150x150? :33

will rep thrice


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 27, 2013)

starr said:


> rep & cred optional
> 
> ​



do you have the stock?


----------



## tears (Aug 27, 2013)

Krippy said:


> can I get these in 150x150? :33
> 
> will rep thrice



sure :33
hope these okay :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> do you have the stock?


----------



## Gin (Aug 27, 2013)

Delicious said:


>


Could someone please tell me which series these are from?


----------



## Melodie (Aug 27, 2013)

The first one is MIKU (not from an anime). The second is from Evangelion.


----------



## tears (Aug 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 28, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



stock for all three please? and 150x150 of the first one?


----------



## tears (Aug 28, 2013)

okie dokie.


*Spoiler*: _stocks_


----------



## 666 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rep is a option.​


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

666 said:


> Rep is a option.​



taking this


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2013)

> [[/CENTER]



Taking thanks


----------



## Blunt (Aug 28, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​


I'll spread quicker 

Can I have the stock too?


----------



## Sunako (Aug 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> ​Rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



omg the cute, taking


----------



## Jagger (Aug 28, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


150x150 of this?


----------



## Selva (Aug 28, 2013)

​


----------



## Marcο (Aug 28, 2013)

Taking.


24'd atm, will get you asap.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 28, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



can i get these two 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 28, 2013)

666 said:
			
		

>



More  More avatars from you


----------



## tears (Aug 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 of this?







blunt said:


> I'll spread quicker
> 
> Can I have the stock too?



sorry for late reply :33


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking these, thanks


----------



## Jagger (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks!  Repped.


----------



## tears (Aug 29, 2013)

Rep if taking please :33





​


----------



## Fiona (Aug 29, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



FUGGEN MINE    

Dotted borders please :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ceria said:


> can i get these two 150x150 with dotted borders?


----------



## Bitty (Aug 29, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking please :33




150x150 pls


----------



## tears (Aug 29, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 29, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking please :33
> 
> 
> ​




 Thanks!


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



yes                              **


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2013)

*rep and cred please! if you want any adjustments let me know!*


​


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone have any Kabuto please :33 ?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2013)

Tsunami Dragon said:


> Anyone have any Kabuto please :33 ?


Wrong thread.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> FUGGEN MINE
> 
> Dotted borders please :33


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 29, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please
I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.


----------



## Daxter (Aug 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.




Taking thanks.


----------



## Vash (Aug 29, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



I'm loving this, thank ya.

My butt pirate Daxter already repped you for me


----------



## Jagger (Aug 29, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking please :33
> ​


This...this..THIIIIISS. 

150x150!!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2013)

if you want borders or other adjustments let me know. please rep and cred if taking,​


----------



## tears (Aug 30, 2013)

Jagger said:


> This...this..THIIIIISS.
> 
> 150x150!!



hope these okay, just cropped them :33


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2013)

just rep is enough


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2013)

rice said:


>



taking these


----------



## Marcο (Aug 30, 2013)

Taking.**


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 30, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



Dotted borders pleass.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Dotted borders pleass.



​


----------



## JoJo (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



Wait, my bad I only wanted the Spike gif.

Whatever I guess I'll take them both. Thanks.


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



taking                                **


----------



## Jagger (Aug 30, 2013)

tears said:


> hope these okay, just cropped them :33


Thanks! 

But I have to spread..


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Krippy (Aug 30, 2013)

150x150 pls :33

repped


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 30, 2013)

*Set - Rep if taking.*


​


----------



## Tray (Aug 30, 2013)

Taking this


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2013)

rep pls


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2013)

rep pls


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 31, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls




Slay a bit, sis.

thanks!


----------



## tears (Aug 31, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 150x150 pls :33



okie dokie :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Aug 31, 2013)

ane said:


>


_yes_

you got the stocks by any chance


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2013)

rep and cred if taking please.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 31, 2013)

rice said:
			
		

>



aww, thanks :3


----------



## Revolution (Aug 31, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls





rice said:


> rep pls



I'll take top and bottom.

The middle one is already taken, so I'm just reposting it as an offer of something I like and maybe I can negotiate for it.

kyochi has great taste!

I need to 24 (why!?) and then I'll place.


----------



## G (Aug 31, 2013)

u got the stock                ?


----------



## G (Aug 31, 2013)

TAKING...............................................


----------



## Dark (Sep 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​



Where's this from? Seems familiar


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' on Heaven's Door


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2013)

G said:


> u got the stock                ?


----------



## Nello (Sep 1, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls


Thanks


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 1, 2013)

taking, thanks


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 1, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls



mien

+rep'd


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2013)

rep pls


----------



## ℛei (Sep 1, 2013)

;;
;;​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 1, 2013)

YES         .


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 1, 2013)

rice said:


>



Taking these.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 1, 2013)

*take it, just take it it all*

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 1, 2013)

looks shinyyy~


----------



## Jagger (Sep 1, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls


Taking! :amazed

Also, stock of it?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Taking! :amazed
> 
> Also, stock of it?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls



stocks please??


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> stocks please??


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2013)

*Tell me which pokemon you want an icon of and I will enhance it for you*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2013)

take or whatever


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> *Tell me which pokemon you want an icon of and I will enhance it for you*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



meowth please


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## RF (Sep 2, 2013)

>



Yup        .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 2, 2013)

rice said:


> rep pls





rice said:


> rep pls


stocks please?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> meowth please


----------



## Gin (Sep 2, 2013)

Taking this one

will rep when I can


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> stocks please?





this is all i can find atm


----------



## JoJo (Sep 3, 2013)

​ 
rep, cred, nothing, or whatever. I don't really care.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2013)

Just rep, no cred necessary​


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2013)

Delicious said:


> ​



150x200      ?


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2013)

blunt said:


> 150x200      ?



dont have bigger size


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2013)

ill still take em

thanks


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 4, 2013)

JoJo said:


> ​
> rep, cred, nothing, or whatever. I don't really care.


I'll take it.

Lisa Lisa ftw.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 4, 2013)

>



Taking.Reped.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 4, 2013)

rep if you use <3​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 4, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you use <3​



Taking and Repped


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2013)

Delicious said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I'll be taking these two.


----------



## tears (Sep 5, 2013)

Rep if taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Sep 5, 2013)

Rep if taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Sep 5, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Dei (Sep 5, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vash (Sep 5, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> 
> ​





tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



I'll take these, thanks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 5, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> 
> ​






Dei said:


> ​



Mine


----------



## Xam (Sep 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:




Taking repped.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 5, 2013)

Taking, 150 x 150? 

24'd atm, will get you asap.


----------



## Tray (Sep 5, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​


150 x 150? pls



Dei said:


> ​



150 x 150? pls


----------



## ? (Sep 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking            .


----------



## tears (Sep 5, 2013)

hope these okay :33



Shαnks said:


> Taking, 150 x 150?
> 
> 24'd atm, will get you asap.







Urek said:


> 150 x 150? pls


----------



## Cord (Sep 5, 2013)

Urek said:


> 150 x 150? pls



. . .  

Can I just have the stock please, Dei?

Thank you. <3


----------



## tears (Sep 5, 2013)

Rep if taking <3




​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 5, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



taking 


:B


----------



## tears (Sep 5, 2013)

sure :33


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2013)

nvm I don't want it (((( IDK I thought I did but now.... hmmm. 


I'm sorry. but thank you !


----------



## tears (Sep 6, 2013)

kyochi is meany  ............................................................................. 


---------

Moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar ~~




​


----------



## Jagger (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> ​


150x150 of this, please? :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> [/CENTER]


gotta spread


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you use <3​



will be taking this thank you.



tears said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ]​





tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ]​



Taking resize please!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Selva (Sep 6, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3​



Stock, please =)


----------



## Stringer (Sep 6, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking this one.

And source please.​


----------



## Selva (Sep 6, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Taking this one.
> 
> And source please.​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3​



Thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Mine


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3 ​



Thanks, sis!


----------



## Vash (Sep 6, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



thank            u


----------



## Xam (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​


Taking.
Repped~


----------



## M@F (Sep 7, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



snatching this one for 125 x125
also can i have the stock?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 7, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Taking!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> ​



I'll take this.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 7, 2013)

rep and cred if taking. adjustments are also available.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 7, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:
			
		

>



oh, thank u sweets


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 7, 2013)

150 x 150 please.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 7, 2013)

sure..


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 7, 2013)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## Vice (Sep 8, 2013)

Do want. Mind if I enhance the saturation though?


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't GFX much, but hey. *Just rep* for this one if taking.

125px: 

150px: 

250px:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these. Do you have them as 150x200?


----------



## Dei (Sep 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Dei (Sep 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 8, 2013)

taking, thanks


----------



## kyochi (Sep 8, 2013)

oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet, taking 

can I have it without a border ???


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Dei said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Elias (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks         .


----------



## Dei (Sep 8, 2013)

kyochi said:


> oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiet, taking
> 
> can I have it without a border ???


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2013)

stock please?????


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## tears (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry guys for late reply 



Jagger said:


> 150x150 of this, please? :33







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> will be taking this thank you.
> 
> Taking resize please!







Scizor said:


> Stock, please =)


----------



## Dei (Sep 9, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Sep 9, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Sep 9, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got this. Could I get it borderless?


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 9, 2013)

Taking. 170 x 170 please.


----------



## Dei (Sep 9, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. 170 x 170 please.



Only have it saved as 150x200, can resize to 150x150 but not 170x170.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 9, 2013)

Its all right.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2013)

​
Reputation if taking.


----------



## Impact (Sep 9, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> 
> ]​




taking can I get a resize please?



Signa Inferemus said:


> ​
> Reputation if taking.



Taking resize please​


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm taking these, thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2013)

Just rep.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 9, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​



Taking these!


----------



## Saturday (Sep 9, 2013)

Signa Inferemus said:


> ​
> Reputation if taking.



taking thankssssssssssssss


----------



## kyochi (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks dei !!!! 


Now gimme this in 150x150  


taking this as well in 150x150, thanks :')


----------



## tears (Sep 9, 2013)

Imagine said:


> I got this. Could I get it borderless?



okie dokie.





♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking can I get a resize please?



okie dokie.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 10, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​




Slay me, Queen! <333


----------



## Jagger (Sep 10, 2013)

tears said:


> Sorry guys for late reply
> 
> [/spoiler]


Thanks for it! :33

I'm not already sure, but did I already rep you for these avatars or no? I don't remember, tbh. If I didn't, sorry, but I'm 24'd.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2013)

;;

;;

;;

;;



*rep if you use ~<3*​


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2013)

Rep if u taking <3




​


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

Signa Inferemus said:


> Taking these. Do you have them as 150x200?


----------



## Dei (Sep 10, 2013)

kyochi said:


> thanks dei !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now gimme this in 150x150


----------



## Fiona (Sep 10, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if u taking <3​



Kyochi took the one i wanted  

So ill take this one please :33

I have to spread


----------



## Impact (Sep 10, 2013)

tears said:


> okie dokie.



Thanks gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

​


----------



## G (Sep 10, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



stock plz          .


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

G said:


> stock plz          .


----------



## Fiona (Sep 10, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



150x200 please? :33


----------



## Cord (Sep 10, 2013)

Taking. Can I also have this at 170x170 and 150x200 sizes? 

Thank you. >_<


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> 150x200 please? :33


----------



## Fiona (Sep 10, 2013)

Joo said:


>



THANK YOU  

Do you mind if i add rounded edges


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Taking. Can I also have this at 170x170 and 150x200 sizes?









Fiona said:


> Do you mind if i add rounded edges


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 10, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Dotted border please :33


----------



## kyochi (Sep 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Kyochi took the one i wanted



so  I mean.... You can take it after the 48 hour rule thing :33 



@ Joo: I stole


----------



## Cord (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks again Joo. I'll have to spread. . . . Once I'm no longer 24'ed.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;
> 
> ;;
> 
> ...



Stocks please.


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Dotted border please :33


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 12, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> taking this. can you make it 150x200?


;;


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 12, 2013)

rep and shit​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bitty (Sep 12, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> rep and shit​



thanks & shit.
dotted border please?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2013)

Taking this. Thank you ~


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 12, 2013)

8Bit said:


> thanks & shit.
> dotted border please?



had to remake this from scratch and shit


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Demetrius (Sep 12, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> rep and shit​


i hate you with a passion of a thousand bloody periods

also stock

stock would be nice


----------



## Dark (Sep 13, 2013)

ane said:


>



Taking, thanks.

Edit: Can I get them bordered? 2 pt white border for Itachi's and 1pt black border for Konan's.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2013)

*A collection of random avatars. Rep if taking.*


​


----------



## Melodie (Sep 14, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *A collection of random avatars. Rep if taking.*
> ​



Taking. Could you re-size it to senior size? *_*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Taking. Could you re-size it to senior size? *_*


----------



## Zenith (Sep 14, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;



thank you



Atlantic Storm said:


> Just rep.
> ​



claiming this from Shanks, since he didn't wear it for 48h and more


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2013)

*A collection of random avatars. Rep if taking.*
​


----------



## Marcο (Sep 14, 2013)

Taking.**
Could I get this without the border?


----------



## Meia (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you, taking.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *A collection of random avatars. Rep if taking.*
> ​



taking hashi


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 15, 2013)

;;;;;


set~







rep if you take~​


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;
> 
> 
> 
> rep if you take~​



Taking these


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dark said:


> Taking, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Can I get them bordered? 2 pt white border for Itachi's and 1pt black border for Konan's.


----------



## Dark (Sep 15, 2013)

ane said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## tears (Sep 15, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Sine (Sep 15, 2013)

take  take


----------



## tears (Sep 16, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Sep 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Mine! 

Could I please get that in 125 x 125 still dotted? Thaaaaanks!


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


yes          

also who the hell is this, by chance


----------



## Vash (Sep 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



I'll take this thanks.

I have to make 50 posts before I can rep ya, so gimme a few days and I'll do it then.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




Mine plskthnx.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 16, 2013)

​
If borders are needed, just gimmie a shout. :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2013)

​


----------



## RF (Sep 16, 2013)

yes            .


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Just the stock, please.


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Just the stock, please.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​





Synn said:


> ​


150x150 of these three?


----------



## Dark (Sep 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking, can I get it in 125x125?


----------



## Zenith (Sep 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



thank you            .


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 of these three?







Dark said:


> Taking, can I get it in 125x125?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you, repped!


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Sep 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Any way to get this in 150x150?


----------



## Sine (Sep 16, 2013)

outstanding, mine aswell


----------



## tears (Sep 16, 2013)

Rikuto said:


> Mine!
> 
> Could I please get that in 125 x 125 still dotted? Thaaaaanks!



sure :33





Trinity said:


> yes
> 
> also who the hell is this, by chance



i forgot sorry


----------



## tears (Sep 17, 2013)

just rep if taking <3




​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

minsies, can i have the stock too?


----------



## tears (Sep 17, 2013)

roger that sir :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Any way to get this in 150x150?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Dark (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks   .


----------



## Juli (Sep 17, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2013)

Taking thanks!


----------



## kyochi (Sep 18, 2013)

Can I please have this in 150x150 ???? one with the border and another one without :B thanks in advance, ye 


thank you 


why thank you juli :}}}}}


----------



## tears (Sep 18, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Can I please have this in 150x150 ???? one with the border and another one without :B thanks in advance, ye



sure :33


----------



## tears (Sep 18, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3






​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2013)

150x150 pls. :3


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2013)

​


----------



## RF (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes

150x150 and stock please


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2013)

taking this one

will rep when I can


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2013)

;;;;;;;

rep if you take~​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2013)

;;










rep if you take~​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 18, 2013)

tears said:


> just rep if taking <3
> ​



Mine  

Thank you


----------



## tears (Sep 18, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> 150x150 pls. :3



okie dokie :33





Sakazuki said:


> Yes
> 
> 150x150 and stock please



okie dokie :33


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2013)

Can I get an avatar with dotted borders from this? 

White dotted borders?


----------



## tears (Sep 18, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Can I get an avatar with dotted borders from this?



if Snow P doesnt mind :33
kindly check general request thread :33


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2013)

tears said:


> if Snow P doesnt mind :33
> kindly check general request thread :33



Thank you. But I think you should've asked their permission first.


----------



## tears (Sep 19, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2013)

mine                                    .


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​



Argh...Since starr took the best one ...Argh


----------



## Juli (Sep 19, 2013)

@ JoJo


----------



## Fiona (Sep 19, 2013)

Argh...Ahoy There! I got bored and Made some Avys from Some Stocks i had laying around...Argh

Argh...Rep And Cred Please...Argh


​


----------



## Impact (Sep 19, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;
> 
> rep if you take~​



Magi avys pek taking these thanks!


----------



## solace000 (Sep 19, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking :3 Will rep


----------



## JoJo (Sep 19, 2013)

Juli said:


> @ JoJo


Thank You.


Fiona said:


> ​


Stock and 150x150 with a dotted border.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 20, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​



Where is this from?


----------



## Elias (Sep 20, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​




Could I get this with no border?


----------



## tears (Sep 20, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where is this from?



the vimeo blog :33



elias said:


> Could I get this with no border?



sure :33


----------



## tears (Sep 20, 2013)

Rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 20, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> ​



MINE


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

*Rep if taking




*​


----------



## Impact (Sep 20, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3​



Taking this 

Mind resizing?


----------



## Panther (Sep 20, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> 
> ​


 Taking.

Can i get them in 150x150 with dotted borders ?


----------



## Krippy (Sep 20, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



no one claimed these so i'll take 'em 

150x150 plz


----------



## Jagger (Sep 20, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> . . .
> ​


Taking these! 

It's a shame I can't take more.


----------



## Misao (Sep 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Misao (Sep 20, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2013)

misao said:


>



taking these


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


_pss  sssdt_


----------



## kyochi (Sep 20, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



I will take these  


YEs !!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Sep 20, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 20, 2013)

taking this


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 20, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Mine.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 21, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Argh...Ahoy There! I got bored and Made some Avys from Some Stocks i had laying around...Argh
> 
> Argh...Rep And Cred Please...Argh
> ​



Taking these!


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Ghost (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking these


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## Vash (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> *​



carnage


come here to me


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking



*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking





*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 21, 2013)

*Rep if taking*


​


----------



## Blαck (Sep 21, 2013)

Taking these :33


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Taking this, thanks..


----------



## Impact (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> ]
> 
> *​



Taking these, thanks


----------



## Jagger (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> . .
> 
> *​


I'd take them all if I could, honestly. But...sadly, I can't. Repped.

Also, stock of the three?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 21, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



Taking these three


----------



## Araragi (Sep 21, 2013)

rep if taking~
​


----------



## Shizune (Sep 22, 2013)

Fucking beautiful, can I get this in 150x200? nevermind I'll take it as is, thanks!


----------



## Juli (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 22, 2013)

>



Taking. 170xa70 please.


----------



## Juli (Sep 22, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Taking. 170xa70 please.





I assume you meant 170x170.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah. Thanks.


----------



## Vash (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll take this thanks


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2013)

I can make it a larger sig if you want


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2013)

​
rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (Sep 23, 2013)

Continued:



​
rep if taking, please
I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marcο (Sep 23, 2013)

Taking. Re-size?


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

hope this ok.


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

rep and cred please if taking :33




​


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

rep and cred please if taking :33


​


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested.



taking.


----------



## Selva (Sep 23, 2013)

YES PLEASE 
is it possible to get this in 150x200? XD


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Hmm, that seems to be 146 x 146



haha 
im sorry i dont have the stock anymore 

-------------------


​


----------



## Cord (Sep 23, 2013)

Can I have a 170x170 version of this? Thanks in advance. >_<


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Hmm, that seems to be 146 x 146



got the stock :33





Cordelia said:


> Can I have a 170x170 version of this? Thanks in advance. >_<



hope this okayy :33





Krippy said:


> no one claimed these so i'll take 'em
> 
> 150x150 plz



sorry missed your post


----------



## kyochi (Sep 23, 2013)

Scizor said:
			
		

>



thank you my brothax


----------



## Melodie (Sep 23, 2013)

Stock? :33


----------



## Seiji (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Impact (Sep 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> [​
> rep if taking, please
> I'm able to add the desired border(s) if requested.





taking pikachu, thanks



tears said:


> h][/CENTER]



Yep taking thanks


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2013)

rep will suffice.​


----------



## Vash (Sep 23, 2013)

Stringer said:


> rep will suffice.​



I'll take this thanks.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 23, 2013)

150X150 please


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure thing:

 -


----------



## kyochi (Sep 23, 2013)

daaaaaaamn Stringer, cool avatars 


I'll take this in 150x150 

hah ha, I think it's supposed to be Jennifer Lawrence as Katniss?  It actually looks a lot like Angelina Jolie !


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 23, 2013)

;;

;;


*rep if you take~<3*​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Sep 23, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Sep 23, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*


​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Sep 23, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Sep 23, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*
> ​



Taking this one


----------



## Sine (Sep 24, 2013)

mine      .


----------



## tears (Sep 24, 2013)

Rep if taking <3






​


----------



## Stringer (Sep 24, 2013)

kyochi said:


> daaaaaaamn Stringer, cool avatars
> 
> I'll take this in 150x150
> 
> hah ha, I think it's supposed to be Jennifer Lawrence as Katniss?  It actually looks a lot like Angelina Jolie !


D'aww, thanks Kyo.

From what I gather the artist did the artwork  before Jennifer starred in the film and became well-known, so I'm guessing  he mostly used book descriptions for reference. Kind of explain why  Katniss doesn't share much resemblance to Lawrence in the drawing.



The original, for keeps:


----------



## tears (Sep 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 24, 2013)

Taking this one.


----------



## tears (Sep 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 24, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



MINE


----------



## Jagger (Sep 24, 2013)

tears said:


> ​





tears said:


> ​


Taking. 

Edit: Damn, I forgot to ask.  150x150 for these?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 24, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



150x150 please


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2013)

trans sigs, rep/cred optional



​


----------



## Marcο (Sep 24, 2013)

Taking. Resize and no border.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 24, 2013)

Taking


----------



## Cord (Sep 24, 2013)

tears said:


> hope this okayy :33



Thank you. <3


Taking. And stock please? Thanks in advance. : )


----------



## Gin (Sep 24, 2013)

win

could I have it without the border though please


----------



## JoJo (Sep 24, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*
> 
> ​


Do you have the stock for this ?


tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> 
> ​





tears said:


> ​



Taking all 3. senior size dotted.


----------



## tears (Sep 24, 2013)

i only have stocks from 150x200, so i just cropped them.
hope thats okay for you guys 



Vae said:


> 150x150 please







Shαnks said:


> Taking. Resize and no border.


----------



## tears (Sep 24, 2013)

i only have stocks from 150x200, so i just cropped them.
hope thats okay for you guys 



Jagger said:


> Taking.
> 
> Edit: Damn, I forgot to ask.  150x150 for these?









Frost said:


> win
> 
> could I have it without the border though please



just without border rite ?





JoJo said:


> Do you have the stock for this ?
> Taking all 3. senior size dotted.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 24, 2013)

tears said:


> i only have stocks from 150x200, so i just cropped them.
> hope thats okay for you guys


It's alright.

Thanks.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 24, 2013)

@tears: It's awesome. :33 Already repped you when I took the avi.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 25, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;;
> 
> ;;
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, what are these from?

They look familiar.


----------



## Impact (Sep 25, 2013)

If I recall I think the anime was called Hanasaku iroha.


----------



## Panther (Sep 25, 2013)

starr said:


> trans sigs, rep/cred optional​


 Taking. ten char


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2013)

rep if taking :33


​


----------



## Sablés (Sep 25, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Shiroyasha (Sep 25, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Taking. And stock please? Thanks in advance. : )


Here ya go~





JoJo said:


> Do you have the stock for this ?


Yessir.


----------



## tears (Sep 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> 150x150 please



sure :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 26, 2013)

Can I claim that Boba Fett avy tears posted since it hasn't been used for 48 hours?


----------



## Fiona (Sep 26, 2013)

Its best if you ask the person who claimed it if they dont mind giving it away


----------



## Laix (Sep 26, 2013)

just rep. resize/borders are possible. :33


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2013)

yeeeah mayn  


gimme a resize please


----------



## Vash (Sep 26, 2013)

Laix said:


> just rep. resize/borders are possible. :33



I'll take this thanks.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 26, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~


​


----------



## Laix (Sep 26, 2013)

kyochi said:


> yeeeah mayn
> 
> 
> gimme a resize please


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 26, 2013)

150x150 please.


----------



## Aqua (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2013)

;;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2013)

;;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2013)

;;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## JoJo (Sep 26, 2013)

Where are those from?

Edit: The SnK avatars.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 26, 2013)

I found those on tumblr, crop & resized them.


----------



## tears (Sep 26, 2013)

Rep if taking :33






​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes                         .


----------



## Gin (Sep 26, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;


thank you

will rep when 24 is up


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking :33
> 
> ​



Taking this one :33


----------



## Chuck (Sep 27, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> ​



Is this from a game?


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 27, 2013)

^It's from Diablo

Thanks


----------



## tears (Sep 27, 2013)

rep if taking :33




​


----------



## Fiona (Sep 27, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> ​



Tears is the only person that makes avys that makes me feel like mine are crap  

Can i get a dotted border please


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 27, 2013)

Holy shit how has this not been claimed?

Taking.

inb4 it has and I missed it.


----------



## tears (Sep 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Tears is the only person that makes avys that makes me feel like mine are crap
> 
> Can i get a dotted border please



thank you  
your too kind 

here you go :33


----------



## tears (Sep 27, 2013)

rep if taking :33


​


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 27, 2013)

Taking,Thanks.


----------



## Impact (Sep 27, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ;
> 
> rep if you take~<3​



taking, hard to find these types of avaters pek



tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> ​



Also snatching can I get resize please?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 27, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this



Chuck said:


> Is this from a game?



Imperius from Diablo 3.


----------



## G (Sep 27, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> ​





Chuck said:


> ​



taking these   .......


----------



## Horan (Sep 27, 2013)

rep ~


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2013)

Horan said:


> rep ~



taking this


----------



## Cord (Sep 27, 2013)

She looks familiar, what anime is she from again?

- and taking. 24'ed at the moment though, will rep once I'm able to.


----------



## Horan (Sep 27, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> She looks familiar, what anime is she from again?



She's from Nana


----------



## Cord (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah yeah, I remember now— _Reira_. Can't believe I didn't recognize her. Thanks btw .


----------



## JoJo (Sep 27, 2013)

Where's this from.

I wanna say Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Horan (Sep 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Where's this from.
> 
> I wanna say Cowboy Bebop.



Satoshi Kon's _Paprika_.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah,   thanks.


----------



## RF (Sep 28, 2013)

resize please.


yes.


----------



## tears (Sep 28, 2013)

okie dokie :33



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Also snatching can I get resize please?







Sakazuki said:


> resize please.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Sep 28, 2013)

rep if taking :33




​


----------



## RF (Sep 28, 2013)

yup           .


----------



## familyparka (Sep 28, 2013)

_*R*ep if taking_ ~​


----------



## Tray (Sep 28, 2013)

Horan said:


> rep ~



taki                             n


----------



## Caelum (Sep 28, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> ​



Taking this, if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 28, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Sep 28, 2013)

technically, JoJo didn't take it, so I will 

thank you horanssssssss


----------



## JoJo (Sep 28, 2013)

Trying my hand at avatars. I can resize and add borders. Don't require anything to take.

The character is Galatea from Claymore if you're wondering.


​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 29, 2013)

some random avas,cleaning my folders

;;
;;
;;​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 29, 2013)

;;
;;
;;​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Sep 29, 2013)

ayayaya rei, these avatars are GOLDEN 



can you give me a resize of this but without the border? thank you


----------



## ℛei (Sep 29, 2013)

kyochi said:


> ayayaya rei, these avatars are GOLDEN
> 
> can you give me a resize of this but without the border? thank you





here you go

;


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2013)

minesies


----------



## Hebe (Sep 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Trying my hand at avatars. I can resize and add borders. Don't require anything to take.
> 
> The character is Galatea from Claymore if you're wondering.



May I have it 125*125 and 150*150, please?
Thank you.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 29, 2013)

Hebe said:


> May I have it 125*125 and 150*150, please?
> Thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 29, 2013)

Just some Comic avys and Stuff, can resize and whatnot
​


----------



## JoJo (Sep 29, 2013)

Taking this for sure.

Gotta spread though.


----------



## tears (Sep 30, 2013)

Just Rep :33




​


----------



## tears (Sep 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Sep 30, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




zoooooooooooom


thanks man


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 30, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


 If it's not too much trouble, can I get the links to the stocks that you used in the above five avatars?​


----------



## Chuck (Sep 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Daxter (Sep 30, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​



Source/stocks por favor? :33


----------



## Chuck (Sep 30, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Source/stocks por favor? :33



Google searched using the terms "the many faces of walter white"


----------



## Daxter (Sep 30, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Google searched using the terms "the many faces of walter white"



Muchos gracias.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Any chance I could get a 150x150 avatar that's swapping between these?

If not, I'll have them both in 150x150.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

~Rep if taking~


​


----------



## Impact (Sep 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ]​



taking these can you risize to 150x150 with dotted borders



BlackniteSwartz said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



Taking can you resize to 150x150 with rounded borders


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking these can you risize to 150x150 with dotted borders
> 
> 
> 
> Taking can you resize to 150x150 with rounded borders


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking can you resize to 150x150 with rounded borders



​
For the life of me I can't round the corners but I can resize it though 
​


----------



## Impact (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks you two

and don't worry about it Black is still awesome


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

Here ya go, don't rep me for it or anything. Cred goes to Swartz.


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

Rapidus Procella said:


> If it's not too much trouble, can I get the links to the stocks that you used in the above five avatars?
> 
> ​



those from deviantArt :33
let me give you the stocks :33


*Spoiler*: _stocks_


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Any chance I could get a 150x150 avatar that's swapping between these?
> 
> If not, I'll have them both in 150x150.



hope these okay :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

just rep :33




​


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Oct 1, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



niiiiiiice

thank u

It says I'm 24d, I'll rep you later today dude


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

tears said:


> hope these okay :33



Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 1, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these!


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

Rep me~~~~~~~




​


----------



## Cord (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine! I owe you two reps now, tears. D: 

I have to spread twice. D:


----------



## ? (Oct 1, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​



Taking           .


----------



## Krippy (Oct 1, 2013)

taking, resize pls? :33


----------



## tears (Oct 1, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## Krippy (Oct 1, 2013)

thanks :33 will rep as soon as I can


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Oct 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



ty    muchly


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 2, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## Blur (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Nello (Oct 2, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Chad (Oct 2, 2013)

Ask for resize if wanted.​


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 2, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Ask for resize if wanted.​


Could I get this re-sized to 150x150, pretty please?


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Ask for resize if wanted



taking, I'll resize it myself


----------



## Chad (Oct 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Could I get this re-sized to 150x150, pretty please?


----------



## Gin (Oct 2, 2013)

yep

will rep later tonight


----------



## Araragi (Oct 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



taking kirby repped


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Araragi (Oct 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



what are these from?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

Rep if taking~




-oh and the line effect can be removed-​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 3, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



alright jo, I will take these 

along with the rest I stole


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> what are these from?


Kyoukai no Kanata


----------



## tears (Oct 3, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



taking     .


----------



## Chad (Oct 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 3, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​



taking these two


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the stocks for Garchomp, Milotic, and Lucario, please.


----------



## Gin (Oct 3, 2013)

avy whoring right now

will rep you both later tonight


----------



## Sablés (Oct 3, 2013)

Take+rep

150x150 please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



MIEN. MIEN MIEN MIEN.


----------



## G (Oct 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​





Joo said:


> ​



Taking these.......


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Just the stocks for Garchomp, Milotic, and Lucario, please.



*Spoiler*: __ 











Sabl?s said:


> Take+rep
> 
> 150x150 please.


​


----------



## Laix (Oct 3, 2013)

just rep


----------



## JoJo (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Joo.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Do you have a 150x200 version of this?



Bogard said:


> Ask for resize if wanted.​



Taking this.



tears said:


> Rep me~~~~~~~​



Taking this.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 3, 2013)

Laix said:


> just rep



Re-size please?


----------



## Tray (Oct 3, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



ta                            king


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 3, 2013)

;;

;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Vash (Oct 3, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Thank ya


----------



## tears (Oct 3, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Do you have a 150x200 version of this?



actually i dont have it 
i made this again from scratch 
hope this okay


----------



## tears (Oct 4, 2013)

Rep if taking :33




​


----------



## Zenith (Oct 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> ​





tears said:


> ​


fucking yes!

i'm currently shitfaced and posting form my phone so can't switch ava, but when i get on a comp i'll do it and rep of course


----------



## Misao (Oct 4, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 4, 2013)

misao said:
			
		

>



thanks misa :3


----------



## Vash (Oct 4, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking :33
> 
> ​





Laix said:


> just rep



Thanks you.


----------



## Impact (Oct 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ]​



taking resize please



tears said:


> ]
> .
> 
> ]​





tears said:


> Rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> ​



taking,  thanks


----------



## Sine (Oct 4, 2013)

mines **


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 4, 2013)

misao said:


> ​


quit doing this to me


----------



## Jagger (Oct 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> -oh and the line effect can be removed-​





BlackniteSwartz said:


> .​



Taking these. 150x150? Repped.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking resize please
> 
> taking,  thanks



​


Jagger said:


> Taking these. 150x150? Repped.



​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 5, 2013)

;;
;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 5, 2013)

;;
;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 5, 2013)

;;
;;
;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 5, 2013)

;;
;;
;;

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



resize please


----------



## Chad (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm just going to drop some Jean.
​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

saikyou said:


> resize please



​


----------



## Elias (Oct 5, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​




Thank you      .​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2013)

snow princess, why  


you posted too many 
how am i supposed to pick only 3 ?? 


dAMN


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Thanks! ​


----------



## Chad (Oct 6, 2013)

Filler, but still badass.

Rep would be nice if takin'.​


----------



## Vermin (Oct 6, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

~Rep if taking~​


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

zyken said:


> ​



Taking, mind resizing pek



BlackniteSwartz said:


> ~Rep if taking~
> 
> 
> ]​



Man I can't resist resize and dotted borders


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Man I can't resist resize and dotted borders



​


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks  

gotta spread bro


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



TYYYY


----------



## Vermin (Oct 6, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, mind resizing pek
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can't resist resize and dotted borders


:33

here u go


----------



## Vermin (Oct 6, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

zyken said:


> :33
> 
> here u go



Thanks


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 6, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




150x150, please.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> 150x150, please.



​


----------



## tears (Oct 7, 2013)

Just Rep :33


​


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2013)

Was bored and decided to make a Lulu set  You can use it if you want.


----------



## Panther (Oct 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Just Rep :33
> 
> ​


 Taking.
resize to senior pls, with dotted borders


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 7, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​


Thanks.

Will rep, need to spread first.


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

​
Rep if taking, please.
Resizes/adding desired border(s) possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2013)

Continued:


​
Rep if taking, please.
Resizes/adding desired border(s) possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2013)

Repped thnx


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 7, 2013)

Joo said:


> ]​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2013)

Made 3 Ryuko avatars if anyone wants​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Made 3 Ryuko avatars if anyone wants​



Taking. Stock too please.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Taking. Stock too please.



What is that? sorry kinda newb around here XD


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

The original image you made it from.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2013)

~Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _some Gif sigs_ 














rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 7, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:
> 
> Rep if taking, please.
> Resizes/adding desired border(s) possible.



oh yeah, mines and thanks!



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> ]​



Man your breaking my balls here 

resize please


----------



## Gin (Oct 7, 2013)

YES

will rep you shortly


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 8, 2013)

*rep and cred if taking*



​


----------



## tears (Oct 8, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking.
> resize to senior pls, with dotted borders



okie dokie :33
as always i didnt make the stock for 150x150, so just cropped them :33


----------



## tears (Oct 8, 2013)

rep if taking ~~~




​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Will take and rep.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 8, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ​





Snow Princess said:


> ​



Taking these, will rep.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 8, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Man your breaking my balls here
> 
> resize please



:33
​


----------



## Impact (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking nice 

And now I have to spread again


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 8, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Taking this one.

Will rep, have to spread first.


----------



## Tray (Oct 8, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Nello (Oct 8, 2013)

Laix said:


> just rep



Thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *rep and cred if taking*
> 
> ​


Taking this.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ~Rep if taking~​


woop

can i have the stock for this?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

borders, text, scanlines, what have you can be added



​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> woop
> 
> can i have the stock for this?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 9, 2013)

Rep if Taking ~
​


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> borders, text, scanlines, what have you can be added
> 
> 
> 
> ​



What anime is this?


----------



## tears (Oct 9, 2013)

rep if taking <3




​


----------



## Selva (Oct 9, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> What anime is this?


kill la kill.


blunt said:


> ​


i'll take this


----------



## Imagine (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> borders, text, scanlines, what have you can be added​


Taking                      .


----------



## Ghost (Oct 9, 2013)

150 x 150 please.


----------



## G (Oct 9, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking these ones.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> What anime is this?


Kill la Kill


----------



## Morphine (Oct 9, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> 
> ​



150x150 please


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2013)

just rep if taking


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 9, 2013)

Taking .


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Taking .


I didn't even post it yet tho.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 9, 2013)

Doesn't matter, am taking it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

You can't just claim other people's avatars. 





I was about to put it up anyway tho.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 9, 2013)

Am Big Boss, off course I can.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

I can sharpen them, add borders, scanlines, text, whatever.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 9, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


taking, will rep ya later


----------



## Fiona (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> ​



Dotted border please 



tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​



Also mine :33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 9, 2013)

blunt said:


> borders, text, scanlines, what have you can be added
> ​



Queen Mako. ;__;

I'd take borders on both please.

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)

What kind of borders?


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 9, 2013)

Solid black ones.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Oct 9, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please.



​


----------



## tears (Oct 9, 2013)

Morphine said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## kyochi (Oct 9, 2013)

can I have the stock to this ?


----------



## tears (Oct 9, 2013)

kyochi said:


> can I have the stock to this ?



okie dokie


----------



## kyochi (Oct 10, 2013)

awwww yeh +rep


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)

​


----------



## Cord (Oct 10, 2013)

Taking ! Wow, I'm forever indebted to you.


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)

dont worry :33


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenith (Oct 10, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



thank you!


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 10, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



GOD DAMMIT TEARS STAHP YOU ASS

I ALREADY OWE YOU LIKE 7 REPS AND A HUG GEEZUS  



btw can i have a dotted border please


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)

fufufuff dont worry about it 
hope these okay :33
​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 10, 2013)

Laix said:


> [



Mine, thank you 



Fiona said:


> GOD DAMMIT TEARS STAHP YOU ASS
> 
> I ALREADY OWE YOU LIKE 7 REPS AND A HUG GEEZUS



Six now. I'll rep tears for you. I need to spread anyway


----------



## Cord (Oct 10, 2013)

Will it be alright if I ask someone to rep tears for me too (since I still have to spread and I'm 24'ed)... ? That's not breaking any rep rule, is it? 

I owe her like two reps now.


----------



## Laix (Oct 10, 2013)

I've repped tears so I believe that's only six owed altogether now. :33


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Will it be alright if I ask someone to rep tears for me too (since I still have to spread and I'm 24'ed)... ? That's not breaking any rep rule, is it?
> 
> I owe her like two reps now.


i repped her for you


----------



## Cord (Oct 10, 2013)

^ Thank you, sweet.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3​



Stock please.


----------



## tears (Oct 10, 2013)

thank youuu you guys 



Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2013)

*rep and cred if taking*

​


----------



## tears (Oct 11, 2013)

rep if taking 




​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking
> ​


150x200        ?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ]​


Stock         ?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> Stock         ?


----------



## tears (Oct 11, 2013)

blunt said:


> 150x200        ?



since the stock fits 150x150 
i tried to make a new one 
hope its not weird


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

tears said:


> since the stock fits 150x150
> i tried to make a new one
> hope its not weird


Can I have the stock?


----------



## tears (Oct 11, 2013)

okie dokie


----------



## Blunt (Oct 11, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~​



150x150 please?


----------



## tears (Oct 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?



​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ​



I'll take this one.

Edit: Could you make it 150x150?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vash (Oct 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Yus please


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I'll take this one.
> 
> Edit: Could you make it 150x150?



​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Oct 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued:  [/center]
> 
> Rep if taking, please.
> Resizes/adding desired border(s) possible.



taking can I get thin black borders please?




Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Taking these, thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2013)

rep & credit if you take~<3​


----------



## Vash (Oct 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep & credit if you take~<3​



I'll take this thanks.

I repped you earlier today, so here's an I.O.U for soon lol >.>


----------



## Seiji (Oct 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ​


​ 
Thanks mate


----------



## Suzy (Oct 11, 2013)

tears said:


> [/IMG]​



Hi, I tke this, can you small resize please ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Much appreciated.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 12, 2013)

tears said:


> dont worry :33
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please


----------



## RF (Oct 12, 2013)

mine            .


----------



## rice (Oct 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2013)

Finished with this.​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 12, 2013)

Seiko said:


> These two, and resize perhaps.


sure, here







Sakazuki said:


> mine.


resized for you too


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 12, 2013)

>



Taking.Reped.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 12, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


Taking!


----------



## Araragi (Oct 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> I can sharpen them, add borders, scanlines, text, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ]​



what are these from?


----------



## Impact (Oct 12, 2013)

Dude you asked that question a couple pages back joo already answered lol.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 12, 2013)

ugh memory loss and lack of sleep is a bitch. My bad


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170


*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 12, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 12, 2013)

mine

thanks tsu <3

will rep asap


----------



## Gin (Oct 12, 2013)

>



yepx2

will rep when I can


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2013)

krory said:


> Finished with this.​



Stocks please.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 12, 2013)

Because Halloween.





-




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 12, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Because Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Can i get a thin white border and a 150x200 resize on the avy please


----------



## Cord (Oct 12, 2013)

*tears*, do you still have the stock of this one?



Mind resizing it to 150x200 and add a border like the one that I have in my current avatar? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Gin (Oct 12, 2013)

also taking this, will rep when I can


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2013)

oh fuck yes


----------



## Daxter (Oct 12, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Taking.
> 
> Can i get a thin white border and a 150x200 resize on the avy please



Sure thing.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 12, 2013)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



taking  /i stole more heh


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 12, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


>



Taking these and repped thanks


----------



## Misao (Oct 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 12, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Please rep if taking~
> 170x170
> *​


taking!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 12, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 12, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Araragi (Oct 13, 2013)

snow princess said:
			
		

>


No fucking way. I had no idea they made an anime for this. Fangirling right now

can i get dotted border for all, and a sig out of the last one?
sorry if it's too much 

Edit: I can't find the anime. Is the name different?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2013)

The anime is called Unbreakable Machine Doll.




> can i get dotted border for all, and a sig out of the last one?


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Stocks please.




*Spoiler*: __ 











GIFs were just taken from a video collection of the cutscenes from Leon's portion of _Resident Evil 6_.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Impact (Oct 13, 2013)

taking, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 13, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 13, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 13, 2013)

*~Please rep if taking~
170x170



*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 13, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



I'm taking this ava's can you resize too? ^^


----------



## Dark (Oct 13, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking. Can I get the first and last one 125*125?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 13, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~




​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Dark said:


> Taking. Can I get the first and last one 125*125?



​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 13, 2013)

rep please​


----------



## Jagger (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it allowed to take avatars from old threads? Because I found some good avi in there.



			
				misao said:
			
		

>



Considering it's probable this user might never see this message, can someone give me a 150x150 of them? I will rep.

And this:


----------



## Marcο (Oct 13, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Considering it's probable this user might never see this message, can someone give me a 150x150 of them? I will rep.


 

no need to rep me. rep misao though


----------



## Jagger (Oct 13, 2013)

I already did. 

And thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 13, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> I'm taking this ava's can you resize too? ^^


----------



## Blunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> rep please​


oh yus please

can i get the stock too?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> oh yus please
> 
> can i get the stock too?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tears (Oct 14, 2013)

sorry all for late reply :33



Suzy said:


> Hi, I tke this, can you small resize please ?





ah r u still junior member 



Morphine said:


> 150x150 please







Cordelia said:


> *tears*, do you still have the stock of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i made this again from scratch :33
hope this okay :33


----------



## Cord (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you tears. pek

Will have to spread first.


----------



## tears (Oct 14, 2013)

rep if taking :33






​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 14, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> ​



Where's this from?


----------



## tears (Oct 14, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Thank you tears. pek
> 
> Will have to spread first.



dont worry about it pek



blunt said:


> Where's this from?



i have no idea 
im sorry


----------



## abc123 (Oct 14, 2013)

blunt said:


> Where's this from?


Dangan Ronpa (Nagito Komaeda).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 14, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Taking.           :33


----------



## tears (Oct 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Hebe (Oct 14, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~  ​



Taking this one. May I have it 125*125 and 150*150, please?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 14, 2013)

Hebe said:


> Taking this one. May I have it 125*125 and 150*150, please?


----------



## Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Please rep if taking~
> 170x170
> ]
> ]
> *​



taking, thanks



tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> 
> ​



Taking,  resize please


----------



## E (Oct 14, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this thnx


----------



## Vermin (Oct 14, 2013)

taking this one, thanks


----------



## Blαck (Oct 14, 2013)

Rep if taking~
Borders can be changed if needed

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 14, 2013)

Rep if taking~​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 15, 2013)

* ~Rep if taking~
150x200*



​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 15, 2013)

* ~Rep if taking~
150x200*




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 15, 2013)

* ~Rep if taking~
150x200*




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenith (Oct 15, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​



oh this is beautiful
taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 15, 2013)

I am emptying my Art Folder so I'm Posting all the ones that were never claimed. 

Rep and Cred please. 





​


----------



## Fiona (Oct 15, 2013)

Rep and Cred Please 


​


----------



## Fiona (Oct 15, 2013)

Rep and Cred Please




​


----------



## Krippy (Oct 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



can I get this 150x150?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 15, 2013)

Krippy said:


> can I get this 150x150?



​


----------



## Jagger (Oct 15, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


150x150 of this?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 15, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2013)

thank you, lovely ane



tears said:


> ​



I'm taking this right now, fella


----------



## Chuck (Oct 16, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## tears (Oct 16, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> taking, thanks
> 
> Taking,  resize please







E said:


> Taking this thnx



ah sorry i dont have the stock anymore


----------



## kyochi (Oct 16, 2013)

taking this beauty 


taking  can you give it to me without a border teary deary queezy pleasy? 


and I gotta spread for both of you


----------



## tears (Oct 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150 of this?







kyochi said:


> taking this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure :33


----------



## Blαck (Oct 16, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2013)

* ~Rep if taking~
150x200*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine.Thank you


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> * ~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> 
> 
> ...



mine!

125x125 please? :33


----------



## RF (Oct 16, 2013)

yep        :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> mine!
> 
> 125x125 please? :33


----------



## luminaeus (Oct 16, 2013)

thanks to you!~


----------



## Meia (Oct 16, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 16, 2013)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> thanks to you!~



No problem. :33



Meia said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Meia (Oct 16, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> No problem. :33



Thank you.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 16, 2013)

Takin by request


----------



## tears (Oct 17, 2013)

Rep if taking ~~ <3


​


----------



## tears (Oct 17, 2013)

rep if taking <3


​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

Rep if Taking~
​


----------



## Laix (Oct 17, 2013)

thank you tears

edit: need to spread


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​



Any way to get this 150x150?


----------



## tears (Oct 17, 2013)

Laix said:


> thank you tears
> 
> edit: need to spread



no worries :33



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Any way to get this 150x150?



i dont have the stock for 150x150, so i just cropped it.
hope thats okay :33


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

tears said:


> i dont have the stock for 150x150, so i just cropped it.
> hope thats okay :33



Perfect :33


----------



## tears (Oct 17, 2013)

Rep if taking <3


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sine (Oct 17, 2013)

mine  **


----------



## Marcο (Oct 17, 2013)

tears said:


>


Taking all three, resize please.

I'll rep you twice.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks! :33


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 17, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*


​


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2013)

was messing around with ps then this happened >_>





​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 17, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



taking OOO:


----------



## Xeros (Oct 17, 2013)

Kakashi Avatar 150x150. My first time making an avatar. Feel free to use. 



Also some Transparent Madara Artwork I added effects to.


----------



## santanico (Oct 17, 2013)

taking these


----------



## Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Rep and Cred Please
> 
> ]​




taking bya kun, thanks




BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> 
> ]​



Taking, thanks​


----------



## tears (Oct 17, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Taking all three, resize please.
> 
> I'll rep you twice.



okie dokie :33


----------



## tears (Oct 18, 2013)

Rep if taking~~~~~~ <3


​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 18, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking~~~~~~ <3​



Amazing! Taking 

150x150 please 

edit-back in a sec, gotta spread!


----------



## tears (Oct 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Amazing! Taking
> 
> 150x150 please
> 
> edit-back in a sec, gotta spread!



dont worry :33
as always i dont have the stock for 150x150


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2013)

Selva said:


> was messing around with ps then this happened >_>
> 
> ​



Le thanks ~


----------



## Blαck (Oct 18, 2013)

tears said:


> dont worry :33
> as always i dont have the stock for 150x150



It's perfect, Thanks a bunch :33


----------



## tears (Oct 18, 2013)

rep if taking :33


​


----------



## Cord (Oct 18, 2013)

Sasuke-kun is MINE. 

Thank you.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 18, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking~~~~~~ <3​


----------



## Sablés (Oct 18, 2013)

This magnificent specimen is mine


150x150 please


----------



## tears (Oct 18, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking :33
> 
> 
> ​



150 x 150 please


----------



## Meia (Oct 18, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## G (Oct 18, 2013)

​
If you feel like taking one, go ahead.
Rep would be cool.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 18, 2013)

rep if taking, please​


----------



## Melodie (Oct 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> was messing around with ps then this happened >_>
> 
> ​




Taking this~ :3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 19, 2013)

I love this, taking


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2013)

feel free to use


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 20, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> rep if taking, please​





Taking.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 21, 2013)

taking                                                                .


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Vash (Oct 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Melodie (Oct 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



taking, thank you. :33


----------



## Chuck (Oct 21, 2013)

Jak said:


> ​



Stock please.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> /CENTER]​




Fuck yes this is mine ​


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 22, 2013)

Jak said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Stripes (Oct 22, 2013)

*RANDOM 3AM EDITS*
(anyone miss me?)










*+rep*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 22, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *RANDOM 3AM EDITS*
> (anyone miss me?)
> 
> 
> ...



I'm grabbing this avatar, thank you &You're back!!! ^^ I missed you Stripy.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 22, 2013)

yeeeea homes thanks


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cord (Oct 22, 2013)

Stripes:



Up size to 150x200 with a thin black border (like ) please. 

Will rep as soon as I can. Thank you in advance. <3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 22, 2013)

rep and cred if taking, changes are avaliable if needed



​ ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2013)

thank youuuuu


----------



## Owl (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm taking this exquisite one. I'm 24'd but I'll rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 23, 2013)

taking                                                  .


----------



## Fiona (Oct 23, 2013)

~ Rep and Cred Please ~


​


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2013)

Fiona said:


> ~ Rep and Cred Please ~
> 
> 
> ]​



150x150 please?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?





Dont forget to cred please


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 23, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 23, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 23, 2013)

--- 

--- 

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 24, 2013)

​


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 24, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



Thanks, sis.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking this too.


----------



## Karyuu (Oct 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> ​


150x200?


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



125x125 pls


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Karyuu said:


> 150x200?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



taking                     .


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> 125x125 pls


----------



## Nim (Oct 24, 2013)

Joo said:


>



Dankesch?n, ich glaube ich hatte dich schon gereppt als ich den Ava geklaut habe, aber ich mach das nochmal sobald ich andere bewertet habe und das wieder kann


----------



## kyochi (Oct 24, 2013)

Snow Princess said:
			
		

>



taking      :}


----------



## Krippy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hell yeah, friend


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​


Taking and Thank u.


Nim♥ said:


> Dankesch?n,* ich glaube ich hatte dich schon gereppt als ich den Ava geklaut habe, aber ich mach das nochmal sobald ich andere bewertet habe und das wieder kann *



Das ist eins der Dinge die mir nicht egaler sein k?nnten. Also vergiss es.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep if you take~<3​



taking.


----------



## Cord (Oct 25, 2013)

^ From what anime is that from again?


----------



## Meia (Oct 25, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> ^ From what anime is that from again?



Looks like Armin, Eren and Mikasa from Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 26, 2013)

rep if you take~<3​


----------



## Stripes (Oct 26, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Stripes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry this is late, I've been working overtime at work these past few days so I haven't even touched my computer. I hope these are sufficient. 

​


----------



## Cord (Oct 26, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Sorry this is late, I've been working overtime at work these past few days so I haven't even touched my computer. I hope these are sufficient.
> 
> ​



No problem at all! And they are! 

Thank you very much! Will rep as soon as I can. <3



Meia said:


> Looks like Armin, Eren and Mikasa from Shingeki no Kyojin.



And thanks, sweet. :3


----------



## Stripes (Oct 26, 2013)

*nuthin fancy till next week.
lack of one piece made me sad soooo*









*+rep*​


----------



## Zenith (Oct 26, 2013)

Stripes said:


> ​



thank you!


----------



## RF (Oct 26, 2013)

yes              .


----------



## Blαck (Oct 26, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 26, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solace (Oct 26, 2013)

Chuck said:


> ​



i love you a lot right now


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 26, 2013)

>



Taking.


Is it possible to get it in 500 x 250?


----------



## Xeros (Oct 26, 2013)

*I'm a beginner at this, please rep if taking.*​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 26, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 26, 2013)

Isshō said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get it in 500 x 250?


----------



## Horan (Oct 26, 2013)

lazy dumppp, rep if taking ^^


----------



## Vash (Oct 27, 2013)

Horan said:


> lazy dumppp, rep if taking ^^



Thank       u


----------



## Stripes (Oct 27, 2013)

*RANDOM BATCHES

+rep*



​


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Meia (Oct 27, 2013)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 27, 2013)

rep and cred if used


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2013)

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2013)

FoxSpirit said:


> rep and cred if used



MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Vash (Oct 27, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Thanks dude.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 27, 2013)

Magnifique, taking  


EDIT: I gotta spread selva chan  

EDIT: Do you think you could give it to me without the border ?


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


aw       yiss


----------



## Imagine (Oct 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


I got this.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​


Taking this, could I get it re-sized? Also, maybe a border?


----------



## Synn (Oct 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Taking this, could I get it re-sized? Also, maybe a border?



What kind of border do you want?


----------



## Vermin (Oct 27, 2013)

yay                                           .


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2013)

Rep if taking~



Borders can be changed if needed​


----------



## tears (Oct 28, 2013)

sorry for my late late reply 



saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please







Meia said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> Borders can be changed if needed​



Could I have this without a border?


----------



## tears (Oct 28, 2013)

im back :33
rep if taking~~~ <3 <3


​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Could I have this without a border?



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Stock, please?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 28, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Stock, please?


----------



## Selva (Oct 28, 2013)

kyochi said:


> Magnifique, taking
> 
> 
> EDIT: I gotta spread selva chan
> ...


don't worry about it


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Taking this, could I get it re-sized? Also, maybe a border?


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ]​





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> 
> Borders can be changed if needed​



Taking these  will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 28, 2013)

​ ​ 

rep and cred please​


----------



## rice (Oct 29, 2013)

[sp=happy halloween][/sp]


----------



## tears (Oct 29, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Oct 29, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Where is this from?


----------



## Krippy (Oct 29, 2013)

can I get this resized?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2013)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> rep and cred please​



stock      ?​


----------



## tears (Oct 30, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where is this from?



devianart 



Krippy said:


> can I get this resized?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> stock      ?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## tears (Oct 30, 2013)

Rep if taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Oct 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Stripes (Oct 30, 2013)

*dump

+rep
*





​


----------



## Cord (Oct 30, 2013)

Taking. 


And this too! Requesting an additional dotted border for both. Much thanks... Stripes, I'll rep you once I'm no longer 24'ed, sorry. >_>

Also, what anime series are these two from? They look familiar.


----------



## tears (Oct 30, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha i dont know sorry 
maybe stripes knows :33


----------



## Katou (Oct 30, 2013)

2nd one is Dangan Ronpa


----------



## Stripes (Oct 30, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, it's a danganronpa it was originally a mystery visual novel game then they converted it over to an anime. It's excellent in my taste.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 30, 2013)

>




**


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 30, 2013)

*Rep if taking.*





Some old stuff I never used.​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 30, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *dump
> 
> +rep
> *
> ...





I am grabbing these lovely avy's, thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 30, 2013)

rep and cred please
​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 30, 2013)

*rp if taking*


​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 30, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> 
> 
> 
> Some old stuff I never used.​



taking10char


----------



## Ceria (Oct 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Some old signatures i had made some used some made as graphic requests in other haunts. Rep if used.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you         .


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2013)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Where is this from?


It appears to be Videl from Dragon Ball.


----------



## Vash (Oct 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking​



Thanks man

Can I have the stock too, please?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2013)

Jak said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Can I have the stock too, please?



Here ya go :33


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

Rep if taking <3


​


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Marcο (Oct 31, 2013)

Taking.


Could you remove the border?


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 31, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if taking <3
> ​


Taking. Stocks?


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

blunt said:


> Taking. Stocks?



okie dokie


*Spoiler*: _stocks_


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking :33

Can I get it 150x150 ?


----------



## Zenith (Oct 31, 2013)

tears said:


> ​





tears said:


> ​



thank you!

could you remove the border from the Thanos ava so i can add another border myself?


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

okie dokie :33



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Taking :33
> 
> Can I get it 150x150 ?







Miyamoto Musashi said:


> thank you!
> 
> could you remove the border from the Thanos ava so i can add another border myself?


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

rep if taking <3


​


----------



## tears (Oct 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Oct 31, 2013)

Rep if Taking~
​


----------



## Vash (Oct 31, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Here ya go :33



Thanks dude.



tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> ​





tears said:


> ​



And thank you le sir


----------



## Selva (Oct 31, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ​





Stripes said:


> ​


thank you both <3


----------



## Selva (Oct 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 31, 2013)

*Rep if taking.*


​


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 31, 2013)

Stripes said:


> *
> *​


taking                     .


----------



## kyochi (Oct 31, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



oh yeah, taking


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 31, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> 
> ​



150x105 pl0x


----------



## Imagine (Oct 31, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​




Taking this as well.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 31, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> ​



150x150? ​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 1, 2013)

150x150 white border?


----------



## tears (Nov 1, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## tears (Nov 1, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 1, 2013)

Jagger said:


> 150x150?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2013)

Me likes. Thank you


----------



## Zenith (Nov 1, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​




thank you!​


----------



## Selva (Nov 1, 2013)

ane said:


> Me likes. Thank you


here's a 150x200 one if you want XD


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2013)

I didn't want to bother, but it's great, thanks a lot, Selva


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 1, 2013)

>



Requesting these two in 480 x 240.



Taking all.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 1, 2013)

rep *and* cred please. changes and resizes can be made if asked.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2013)

tears said:


> rep if taking <3
> 
> ​



Taking thanks.

Can I get it resized as well?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 1, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*




Your cp, I'm invading it.


----------



## Vash (Nov 1, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Thank you kindly


----------



## Araragi (Nov 2, 2013)

tears said:


> ​





Atlantic Storm said:


> *Rep if taking.*
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please 

@tears: could you make two 150 avys one with the border you already have on it and one with a border like what Atlantic Storm did in the quote below yours?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice work. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 2, 2013)

Isshō said:


> Requesting these two in 480 x 240.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Had to remove a lot of frames in this one, to maintain the dimension and file size limits.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot again Chuck.

If you shrink dimension size to 400x200 or 380x190 then is it possible to get whole scene?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Chuck (Nov 2, 2013)

Isshō said:


> Thanks a lot again Chuck.
> 
> If you shrink dimension size to 400x200 or 380x190 then is it possible to get whole scene?



Just barely though.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 2, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*​


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2013)

_*[tv taught me how to feel]*_

avy dump

(sorry guys...)





​


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2013)

*+rep*​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 3, 2013)

​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2013)

150x150?

gotta spread.
I'll be taking this to.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 3, 2013)

​


JoJo said:


> 150x150?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks again Shiro.

Had someone rep you for me.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 3, 2013)

*~ rep if taking, please ~*​


JoJo said:


> Thanks again Shiro.
> 
> Had someone rep you for me.


No problem mayne. 

And thanks.


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 3, 2013)

*~Rep if Taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 3, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



taking, resize please


Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*​



taking


----------



## kyochi (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you both


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*​



taking               .


----------



## LoneWoIf (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Meia (Nov 3, 2013)

These are gorgeous, taking.


----------



## tears (Nov 3, 2013)

sorry all for late reply 



Nightbringer said:


> Taking thanks.
> 
> Can I get it resized as well?







Aladdin said:


> 150x150 please
> 
> @tears: could you make two 150 avys one with the border you already have on it and one with a border like what Atlantic Storm did in the quote below yours?







Roronoa Zoro said:


> taking, resize please


----------



## Araragi (Nov 3, 2013)

tears said:


>



thank youuu. Repped


----------



## Cord (Nov 3, 2013)

Tsubomii said:
			
		

>



Thank you! :>>>


----------



## Santí (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been hoping for you to wear this again because it was one of my favorites of yours. You disgust me.

150x150 plox


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​


yesssssssss 

can i have the stocks too?


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2013)

blunt said:


> yesssssssss
> 
> can i have the stocks too?



okie dokie :33


*Spoiler*: _stocks_


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Sine (Nov 4, 2013)

i like this, resize please?


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## tears (Nov 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 4, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​



Thanks


----------



## Marcο (Nov 4, 2013)

Taking.

Remove border?


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 4, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ]​



Shin chan *-* 
Can u resize these  pls?


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2013)

was in the mood for some JJBA XD





​


----------



## Vash (Nov 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> was in the mood for some JJBA XD
> 
> 
> [ ​



delish thanks ~


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 4, 2013)

​ ​ 

rep and cred if taking please​


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2013)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 5, 2013)

*Rep if taking




*​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 5, 2013)

*~ rep if taking ~*​


----------



## Meia (Nov 5, 2013)

What anime is this from?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 5, 2013)

Meia said:


> What anime is this from?


it's a color page from the manga Horimiya. it got an ova but the art isn't good.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 5, 2013)

i'll be taking this.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Itachi and Sasuke.

MINE!


----------



## Shizune (Nov 5, 2013)

mine ALL MINE *evil laugh*


----------



## tears (Nov 6, 2013)

sorry for late reply 



Shαnks said:


> Taking.
> 
> Remove border?



i guess u already made it 



Tsubomii said:


> Shin chan *-*
> Can u resize these  pls?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 6, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​



Taaaaking these two for later purposes. Could I possibly get the stock love?


----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Is there a set for this one?


----------



## Panther (Nov 6, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​


 Taking. 

Can I get this and an 150x200 size version with both having dotted borders ?


----------



## Krippy (Nov 6, 2013)

all the good shit's posted when i'm banned :ignoramus




can I get these resized?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I've been hoping for you to wear this again because it was one of my favorites of yours. You disgust me.
> 
> 150x150 plox



As we agreed on Skype, I'll make you a new Leo avatar to compensate. I forgot this was the avatar I had when I was promoted. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 6, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> ]​




Taking! Thx.​


----------



## Naiki (Nov 6, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*​



I'm totally taking this one. I'm going to rep you.


----------



## tears (Nov 6, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Taaaaking these two for later purposes. Could I possibly get the stock love?



okie dokie :33





Krippy said:


> all the good shit's posted when i'm banned :ignoramus
> 
> can I get these resized?



okie dokie :33


----------



## Impact (Nov 6, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​





tears said:


> ]​



Taking can I get resize for these?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kyle fucking Katarn, taking this.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 6, 2013)

*rep and cred if taking*


----------



## tears (Nov 7, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking can I get resize for these?



okie dokie :33


----------



## tears (Nov 7, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## tears (Nov 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​



Must take 

150x150 please


----------



## tears (Nov 7, 2013)

roger that


----------



## tears (Nov 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Cord (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you up-size it to 150x200 and then make one with a dotted border, please (one with a border & one without). Thank you.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 7, 2013)

mineeee thanx


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 7, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



stock         ?


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Can you up-size it to 150x200 and then make one with a dotted border, please (one with a border & one without). Thank you.


 



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> stock?


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 7, 2013)

*Rep if taking*




*For resizing please VM me to make sure I noticed.*​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> *For resizing please VM me to make sure I noticed.*​


Stocks please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Stocks please.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Panther (Nov 7, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Taking. Can i have this with dotted borders plus a senior size with dotted borders.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 7, 2013)

Panther said:


> Taking. Can i have this with dotted borders plus a senior size with dotted borders.


----------



## Panther (Nov 7, 2013)

^ 
Thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 7, 2013)

*rep and cred if taking please*​


----------



## Katou (Nov 7, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking . . 

Stock please


----------



## tears (Nov 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## tears (Nov 8, 2013)

​


----------



## Selva (Nov 8, 2013)

i was just bored, sorry XD





​


----------



## Selva (Nov 8, 2013)

​


Mesopotani said:


> Taking . .
> 
> Stock please


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 8, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

>



thanks selva, but I gotta spread some more  


EDIT: You have been repped


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 8, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Queen Mako ;__;

Thanks!


----------



## Sine (Nov 8, 2013)

<: **


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 8, 2013)

a couple of sets I made and didn't use;










credit and rep if you take~<3​


----------



## emili (Nov 8, 2013)

Taking, pls n thnk u.


----------



## Xam (Nov 8, 2013)

Synn said:


> ​



Taking.
Repped.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 8, 2013)

yep, i'll be taking this.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 8, 2013)

rep if you take~<3


stock from here;
​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vermin (Nov 8, 2013)

**


----------



## Katou (Nov 9, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Can Resize this to 125x125

EDIT : Nevermind. . i can probably Resize it . . 
Taking , Repped


----------



## Billie (Nov 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 9, 2013)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 9, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



Taking. Do you have any of these in 150 x 200?


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

*Rep if taking




*​


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

*Rep if taking

*​


----------



## Katou (Nov 9, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> *​



Taking !  

is there a 125x125 version?


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Taking !
> 
> is there a 125x125 version?



Here it is:


----------



## Katou (Nov 9, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> Here it is:



Yesss , Thank you


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

Rep if taking


​


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

Rep if taking




​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 9, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 9, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​


----------



## Cord (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you. :3


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 9, 2013)

*~ rep if taking please ~*​


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 9, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*​



Thank you!


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 9, 2013)

*Rep if taking*




​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 10, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stock please.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 10, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Stock please.


----------



## G (Nov 10, 2013)

Taking this


----------



## Nello (Nov 10, 2013)

Taking :33


----------



## tears (Nov 10, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Katou (Nov 10, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> ​



*Taking . Repped* 

EDIT : for some reason i can't rep
* "You must Spread some reputation around before giving it to tears " is what it says

2nd Edit : Repped


----------



## tears (Nov 10, 2013)

​


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2013)

mine                           .


----------



## Blunt (Nov 10, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


Taking Jesus


----------



## Shizune (Nov 10, 2013)

Taking, thanks :33


----------



## Impact (Nov 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Continued (1)
> ​
> Rep if taking, please
> I can add the desired border(s) if requested. Resizes are also possible.



taking this for someone 



tears said:


> kyochi is meany  .............................................................................
> 
> 
> ---------
> ...



took me forever to find this 

Tears you think you can still resize it?


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 10, 2013)

blunt said:


> Taking Jesus



Isn't that Zeus though?


----------



## Jigglypuff (Nov 10, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> ​



Taking! <3


----------



## tears (Nov 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> took me forever to find this
> 
> Tears you think you can still resize it?



haha i couldnt find it 
i made this again, hope its okay :33


----------



## Impact (Nov 10, 2013)

tears said:


> haha i couldnt find it
> i made this again, hope its okay :33



No worries and thanks


----------



## tears (Nov 11, 2013)

fufufuf,,, :33


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 11, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> a couple of sets I made and didn't use;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set, taking. :33


----------



## familyparka (Nov 11, 2013)

*L*eaving some







*r*ep if taking ~​


----------



## Krippy (Nov 11, 2013)

resize pls? :33


----------



## emili (Nov 11, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking, pls n thnk u.


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 11, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 11, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



150x150 pls ;_;


----------



## Marcο (Nov 12, 2013)

tears said:


>


Taking.

Remove borders?


----------



## tears (Nov 12, 2013)

Krippy said:


> resize pls? :33







Shαnks said:


> Taking.
> 
> Remove borders?


----------



## tears (Nov 12, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 12, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> 150x150 pls ;_;



Sorry for the wait ​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 12, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 12, 2013)

rep and credit if you take~<3 ​


----------



## Vash (Nov 13, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit if you take~<3 ​



Yuh       thnx


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you both :] 

EDIT: just realized the first avatar has a border hah ha please resize?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Impact (Nov 13, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*]​



Taking, resize to 150x150 please?



Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit if you take~<3 ​




Will be taking this one then, resize please?.


----------



## Selva (Nov 13, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Also taking, thanks.


Jak already took this avatar.


----------



## Impact (Nov 13, 2013)

Awww I just noticed


----------



## Seiji (Nov 13, 2013)

**

Yep


----------



## Naiki (Nov 13, 2013)

yeah. this is the one.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 13, 2013)

kyochi said:


> thank you both :]
> 
> EDIT: just realized the first avatar has a border hah ha please resize?



Sorry about the wait​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 14, 2013)

Taking.

150x150 pls


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Katou (Nov 14, 2013)

Stock please :33


----------



## tears (Nov 14, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Taking.
> 
> 150x150 pls



okie dokie


----------



## tears (Nov 14, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Nov 14, 2013)

​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 14, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sorry about the wait



don't worry about it, thanks 


hi tears 
may you give me this in 150x150 and without a border


----------



## tears (Nov 14, 2013)

kyochi said:


> hi tears
> may you give me this in 150x150 and without a border



hello :3
okie dokie :33


----------



## Melodie (Nov 14, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*​



taking. 150x150 please. :3


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2013)

Rep if Taking~
​


----------



## Vash (Nov 14, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ​



Le mine, thank ya.

Got the stock for the Dante one pls?


----------



## Meia (Nov 14, 2013)

150x150         ?


----------



## Cord (Nov 14, 2013)

150x200 plus dotted border please? Thank you! <3


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 14, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​




Thanks, sis.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you know who this is by any chance?


----------



## Meia (Nov 14, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Do you know who this is by any chance?



It's Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2013)

Jak said:


> Le mine, thank ya.
> 
> Got the stock for the Dante one pls?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 14, 2013)

150x150 plawks


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 14, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Will be taking this one then, resize please?.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> 150x150 plawks



​


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 14, 2013)

Azzrael said:


> *Rep if taking*
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Shiroyasha said:


> *~ rep if taking, please ~*​
> No problem mayne.
> 
> And thanks.



Taking these guys

Need to spread before I can rep you both again.


----------



## tears (Nov 14, 2013)

Meia said:


> 150x150         ?



okie dokie :33


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2013)

rep and cred please


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ​



Taking.125 x 125, please

And do you still have the stock for this?:33


----------



## tears (Nov 15, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

24'd.

Could I get this borderless?


----------



## tears (Nov 15, 2013)

sure thing 
resized it if you want :33


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 15, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Taking.125 x 125, please
> 
> And do you still have the stock for this?:33



​


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 15, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Thanks 

will credit


----------



## Chuck (Nov 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 16, 2013)

​


----------



## Xam (Nov 16, 2013)

tears said:


> ]​


Taking                     .


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2013)

taking this


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 16, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sorry for the wait ​



In all the excitement I forgot to come claim these.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 17, 2013)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Stripes (Nov 17, 2013)

people people people.

here.













*[+rep]*​


----------



## Zenith (Nov 17, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 17, 2013)

​


----------



## Katou (Nov 17, 2013)

ane said:


> ​



Stock please


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2013)

why does this look like Micheal Fassbender? meh, taking anyway


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like Michael Fassbender in the movie "12 Years a Slave".


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2013)

taking rayleigh!


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Marcο (Nov 18, 2013)

tears said:


>


Taking.


24'd atm. Will get you asap.


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking, resize please!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 18, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2013)

​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 18, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Who is this?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2013)

^Nitian Erxing from Feng Shen Ji


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2013)

tears said:


> ​


taking this rayleigh too


----------



## Sablés (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> ​



150X150 Mako pls.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> 150X150 Mako pls.



​


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Katou (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ​



Taking .. Stock please?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Taking .. Stock please?


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Taking. 125x125 and the stock pls


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Taking. 125x125 and the stock pls



​


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 18, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



In senior size and the stock please
Will rep when possible again


----------



## Ghost (Nov 18, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



taking     .


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​





Taking this. Will rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Vash (Nov 18, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​



Ty       sir


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​


Stock              ?


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 18, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*

​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 18, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*


​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 18, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*


​


----------



## Xam (Nov 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ]​



Taking                   .
Thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 18, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> ​



stock please :33


----------



## Blαck (Nov 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> Stock              ?



Here ya go :33​


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2013)

Vengeance said:


> In senior size and the stock please
> Will rep when possible again



okie dokie :33







♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking, resize please!



sorry, shanks already took it


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2013)

Huh could have sworn shanks only took the Rayleigh one?

I guess not, sucks.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 18, 2013)

150x150 ? :33


----------



## tears (Nov 18, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 150x150 ? :33



roger that :33


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 18, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 19, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

Just Rep~~~


​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 19, 2013)

Taking, thanks ^^


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Resize please. :3


----------



## Vash (Nov 19, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



Thanks man.

Need to spread, will rep you soon.


----------



## familyparka (Nov 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



TAKING.

150x150 plz?


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​




 Thanks.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize please. :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks :33


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking this one.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 19, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


jesus               joo


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2013)

yoink


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize please. :3



sorry for late reply :33


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Marcο (Nov 19, 2013)

Taking. Resize?


Gotta spread.


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

roger that sir.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 19, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​


awwww yissssss

gotta spread

can i get it without the border?


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

yes sir yes :33


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 19, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> 
> 
> ​



150x150 please?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 19, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​


Holy mother of Jesus, this is mine. 150x150?


----------



## tears (Nov 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> 150x150 please?







Jagger said:


> Holy mother of Jesus, this is mine. 150x150?



hope this okay :33


----------



## tears (Nov 20, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3


​


----------



## Katou (Nov 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Stock please


----------



## Impact (Nov 20, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ]​



Omg yes 

Resize please!


----------



## tears (Nov 20, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## tears (Nov 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Jagger (Nov 20, 2013)

tears said:


> hope this okay :33


Thank you!


----------



## Suzy (Nov 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Resize please and can you add dotted border like my current avatar? Thank you


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2013)

Joo said:
			
		

>



thank you Jo


----------



## Meia (Nov 20, 2013)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 20, 2013)

familyparka said:


> TAKING.
> 
> 150x150 plz?



Sorry about the wait​


----------



## tears (Nov 21, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## tears (Nov 21, 2013)

Rep~~~~~~~


​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep~~~~~~~​



Amazing, Taking 

Can I get Gambit 150x150?


----------



## tears (Nov 21, 2013)

okie dokie :33


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2013)

~Rep if Taking~


​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 21, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> ~Rep if Taking~​



 Taking. 125x125 and stock please :33


----------



## Katou (Nov 21, 2013)

^ Nyaa Ninja'd me 



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2013)

Agassi said:


> Taking. 125x125 and stock please :33







Cyvee said:


> ^ Nyaa Ninja'd me
> 
> Stock please?



Here ya go


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2013)

mines 

can I have the stock for the skull too?


----------



## tears (Nov 21, 2013)

blunt said:


> mines
> 
> can I have the stock for the skull too?



okie dokie.


----------



## tears (Nov 21, 2013)

Rep if Taking




​


----------



## Cord (Nov 21, 2013)

Dammit Sakuragi, this is mine. 

I'll rep you once I can tears. <3


----------



## tears (Nov 21, 2013)

dont worry :33

---


​


----------



## Vash (Nov 22, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks man


----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Taking,  Resize please!


----------



## Sablés (Nov 22, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> 
> 
> ​



Senior size please.


----------



## tears (Nov 22, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking,  Resize please!







Sabl?s said:


> Senior size please.


----------



## tears (Nov 22, 2013)

Rep rep rep <3~~~~~


​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 22, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​


do you still have the stocks for these three


----------



## kyochi (Nov 22, 2013)

tears said:
			
		

>



lol can I have these two in 150x150? 




and also the stock to this? (:


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll take this. :33

I'll resize it myself.


----------



## Katou (Nov 22, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep rep rep <3~~~~~
> 
> 
> ​



Taking ~~repped


----------



## Impact (Nov 22, 2013)

Appreciated


----------



## Juli (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2013)

150x200? 

And who is this?


----------



## Anjo (Nov 22, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​


taking thanks. Can I have the stock for this? 



Joo said:


> ​



these too. Can I have the stock for the first lol


----------



## Meia (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you          !

24d currently, will rep later


----------



## Santí (Nov 22, 2013)

Taking these.


----------



## Lyanna (Nov 22, 2013)

Taking. 24'd atm. Will rep later. Stock pls? :33


----------



## Jagger (Nov 22, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking
> 
> 
> ​


Resize, please?

Edit: Fixed the quote.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 22, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> do you still have the stocks for these three



Yup, here ya go ​


----------



## Katou (Nov 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> 150x200?
> 
> And who is this?



Nagito Komaeda


----------



## Juli (Nov 23, 2013)

^ Yep. :3



blunt said:


> 150x200?
> 
> And who is this?







Agassi said:


> Taking. 24'd atm. Will rep later. Stock pls? :33


----------



## Impact (Nov 23, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Resize, please?
> 
> Edit: Fixed the quote.



Jak already took the pokemon one.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Rep if Taking~
​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 23, 2013)

Rep and stuff
​


----------



## Synn (Nov 23, 2013)

Juli said:


>



These are gorgeous but I'm too late, as usual


----------



## Selva (Nov 23, 2013)

​


----------



## tears (Nov 23, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> could i have the stock for this?



okie dokie :33





kyochi said:


> lol can I have these two in 150x150?
> 
> and also the stock to this? (:



okie dokie :33







Jagger said:


> Resize, please?
> 
> Edit: Fixed the quote.



okie dokie :33


----------



## Blunt (Nov 23, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​


150x200?


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking *___*  could you resize them pls?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2013)

@tears: Thank you.  Did I already repped you or not?


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 23, 2013)

*~Rep if taking~
150x200*
​


----------



## Xam (Nov 23, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep and stuff​



Taking.
Will rep and stuff after spreading.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2013)

tears said:


> okie dokie :33



thanks ! i appreciate 



			
				Selva said:
			
		

>



taking, thanks


----------



## Krippy (Nov 24, 2013)

150x150?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 150x150?



​


----------



## Shizune (Nov 24, 2013)

taking          .


----------



## Katou (Nov 24, 2013)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~
> 150x200*
> ​



Stock please :33


----------



## Selva (Nov 24, 2013)

blunt said:


> 150x200?






Tsubomii said:


> Taking *___*  could you resize them pls?


----------



## Miki Aiko (Nov 24, 2013)

Rep per set, credit is optional. 






​


----------



## Chuck (Nov 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 24, 2013)

​


----------



## Blunt (Nov 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Meia (Nov 24, 2013)

150x150 please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 24, 2013)

Meia said:


> 150x150 please?


----------



## Meia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you, they are perfect!


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 24, 2013)

*"Witchcraft Works" Avatars*


_you *HAVE* to credit me if you take *ANY* of these_
​


----------



## Blαck (Nov 24, 2013)

Rep if taking~
​


----------



## familyparka (Nov 25, 2013)

*R*_ep if taking_ ~​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Nov 25, 2013)

Fun sets, rep per set, credit is optional.








​


----------



## Santí (Nov 25, 2013)

Miki Aiko said:
			
		

>



Taking these.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 25, 2013)

Selva said:


> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Katou (Nov 25, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​



Stock please


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 25, 2013)

Miki Aiko said:


> Rep per set, credit is optional.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, repped.


----------



## MystKaos (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll take this;


repped.


----------



## Selva (Nov 26, 2013)

idk what i'm doing -__-





​


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 26, 2013)

Selva said:


> idk what i'm doing -__-
> 
> 
> 
> ​


kstew avas

why not


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Naiki (Nov 26, 2013)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 26, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Stock please



Sorry for the wait​


----------



## Psychic (Nov 26, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if Taking~
> ​



Taking! repped!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 27, 2013)

Is it ok if I take this ?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 27, 2013)

^ sure, use this one:


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 28, 2013)

ane said:


> ^ sure, use this one:



Thank you! Even though u are a moderator.. I duno if its rep-pable .. I'll rep you for it. Thanks once again


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2013)

Selva said:
			
		

> ​





			
				Shiroyasha said:
			
		

> ​



Went through this thread and found a few nice avatars. Taking them. Repped.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2013)

Rep if taking~

​


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rep if taking~​




I'll take this, mind resizing.​


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 29, 2013)

Will be taking this.. Repped*


----------



## Shizune (Nov 29, 2013)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Blαck (Nov 29, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I'll take this, mind resizing.



​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 29, 2013)

​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Krippy (Nov 30, 2013)

150x150 pls


----------



## Blαck (Nov 30, 2013)

Krippy said:


> 150x150 pls



​


----------



## familyparka (Nov 30, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.

Can I get the Stock as well?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​


Definitely taking this.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 30, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



Can I get this in 150x150 pls?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 30, 2013)

​


----------



## Ghost (Dec 1, 2013)

150 x 150 please


----------



## Naiki (Dec 1, 2013)

taking this and repping.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 2, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep rep rep <3~~~~~
> ​



Repped          .


----------



## tears (Dec 2, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Can I get this in 150x150 pls?



sorry for late reply.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 2, 2013)

saikyou said:


> 150 x 150 please



​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 3, 2013)

tears said:


> sorry for late reply.





no problem.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 3, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



Minesssss mwhaha.

gotta spread some though.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 4, 2013)

~some creepy avas~
;;
;;
;;​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 4, 2013)

>



taking, thanks


----------



## ℛei (Dec 4, 2013)

Seiko said:


> resize please


----------



## Psychic (Dec 4, 2013)

150 X 150 plz


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 4, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3​


Taking. 
Thank you.:3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2013)

ask via VM if you want borders.





rep if you take ;3​


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Snow Princess said:


> ask via VM if you want borders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Lyanna (Dec 5, 2013)

ℛei said:


> ~some creepy avas~
> ;​



Taking. Resize pls 125 x 125 :33

Can I also have the stock?


----------



## tears (Dec 5, 2013)

Rep if Taking <3




​


----------



## Psychic (Dec 5, 2013)

150 X150 plz


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 5, 2013)

​


----------



## ℛei (Dec 5, 2013)

Psychic said:


> 150 X 150 plz






Agassi said:


> Taking. Resize pls 125 x 125 :33
> 
> Can I also have the stock?


----------



## Sine (Dec 5, 2013)

mine     .


----------



## tears (Dec 5, 2013)

Psychic said:


> 150 X150 plz



roger that.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 5, 2013)

Taking. Remove border?


----------



## Rhypereon (Dec 5, 2013)

Just Rep​


----------



## tears (Dec 5, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Taking. Remove border?



sir yes sir.


----------



## tears (Dec 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

tears said:


> Rep if Taking <3
> ​



Taking these, can I get these resized and the robin one dotted border like the rest? Plus the stocks?


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 5, 2013)

tears said:


> ​




;__;

Thanks.


----------



## tears (Dec 6, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Taking these, can I get these resized and the robin one dotted border like the rest? Plus the stocks?



okie dokie :33


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2013)

stock               ?


----------



## Impact (Dec 6, 2013)

tears said:


> okie dokie :33



Thanks tears


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 6, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> ​



taking    .


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2013)

Can I please have this in 150x150 teary deary? 

EDIT: I gotta spread for you again


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 6, 2013)

Can i get 150x150?


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Taking. 

150 x 150?


----------



## Naiki (Dec 7, 2013)

taking this, good sir.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 7, 2013)

tears said:


> ​



Who is this?


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 7, 2013)

Tears...forget the resize...still taking it though


----------



## Rhypereon (Dec 7, 2013)

Just Rep​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Sasuke (Dec 7, 2013)

yoink                           **


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2013)

ane said:


>



taking these!


----------



## Naiki (Dec 7, 2013)

taking, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 8, 2013)

Rep if Taking~

​


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I take it for future use?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 8, 2013)

stock please


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

